# Bosetti Lawn Care Winter Plowing Pictures



## deere615

Finally started a thread where I can put all my pictures from this winter. It has been a busy one so far! So far I have 2 decent size lots, a hotel/condo place, about 5 commercial sidewalks and a bunch of drives. These are all mine I don't really do sub work. For those who haven't seen my truck and new plow check the link in my sig. 







This is one of my favorite pics so far:














Another lot


----------



## s&mll

no pretreat?


----------



## Petr51488

God i hate these adds!!!

Nice work! I'm guessing you dont use the atv anymore?


----------



## deere615

Two of the steep drives I do


----------



## deere615

s&mll;739812 said:


> no pretreat?


Not usually. That big lot was the first time I plowed it they waited to call me and it was all drove on. I just aquired that lot 2 weeks ago


Petr51488;739814 said:


> God i hate these adds!!!
> 
> Nice work! I'm guessing you dont use the atv anymore?


Thanks no not to much. used it maybe 2-3 times. I had my dad use it the other day to do a drive a street over from my house cause I was out somewhere else


----------



## carl b

looks like the perfect push .is that 4" inches or so ?


----------



## deere615

New to me Snow ex 575 spreader I just got a few days ago. Its only a year old. just installed it today. Its also got the vibrator but I probably wont hook that up until next year because I am not running bulk yet. Heres some pics from the ad


----------



## Lencodude

I guess you also salt those steep driveways. Must be a challenge when you get a foot or more snow fall on those driveways. Great pics and truck.


----------



## deere615

Some on my truck:


----------



## deere615

crb 2500;739826 said:


> looks like the perfect push .is that 4" inches or so ?


those are from different storms. The big lot there was probably 5 and the concrete drive 5" The other drive was probably about 2 1/2"


Lencodude;739830 said:


> I guess you also salt those steep driveways. Must be a challenge when you get a foot or more snow fall on those driveways. Great pics and truck.


Yes one gets salt the other gets calcium. Both owners have tiny cars too! We really dont get that much snow here and even if we would I stay on top of these drives!


----------



## 02DURAMAX

when did you hit your truck?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

Looks like you got a pretty nice Snowex. I got a killer deal on a used one this past summer as well. How are you liking that Meyer plow?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Looks good Brad. What do you mean 02 Duramax?


----------



## deere615

02DURAMAX;739855 said:


> when did you hit your truck?


If you are talking about the dent in the bumper, thats been there since I brough the truck, I dint notice it until a week later. But my truck does have its fair amount of dents and scratches in it mostly on the drivers side bed.


Brant'sLawnCare;739959 said:


> Looks like you got a pretty nice Snowex. I got a killer deal on a used one this past summer as well. How are you liking that Meyer plow?


Thanks, yeah meyer plow has been good they only problem is its slowly dropping a little gotta take it to get fixed when I have time. Under warranty of course


----------



## AndyTblc

those are some steep drives. I'm sure your truck just powers his way up just fine, unless you get a foot, then you may need some help.


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Nice spreader and pictures!


----------



## ABES

Truck looks good. Looks like your building yourself a nice business. payup


----------



## deere615

AndyTblc;741002 said:


> those are some steep drives. I'm sure your truck just powers his way up just fine, unless you get a foot, then you may need some help.


yeah they are! I did my uncle for him the other day, hes is horrible I was spinning in 4x4 with the plow up at one point!


J&R Landscaping;741076 said:


> Nice spreader and pictures!


Thanks


ABES;741086 said:


> Truck looks good. Looks like your building yourself a nice business. payup


Thanks, trying too!


----------



## deere615

Put some new backup lights on yesterday. I just wired them into a switch. I had a light in my trailer harness but the spreader covers most of that up.





















All three


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Those lights look pretty good. I need to fix my backup lights. One of them is burnt out :/

Gonna mount any on that backrack?


----------



## Ford445

deere615;741094 said:


> yeah they are! I did my uncle for him the other day, hes is horrible I was spinning in 4x4 with the plow up at one point!


Welcome to my world


----------



## QKSnowRemoval

how much u get the spreader for?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

does that light that goes into your harness go into a 7 flat plug? if so where did you get it?


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;743854 said:


> does that light that goes into your harness go into a 7 flat plug? if so where did you get it?


There called Light Busters and you can get them at Cabelas 
Heres a link They run around $30.00 http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601118&hasJS=true


----------



## deere615

KL&M Snow Div.;743655 said:


> Those lights look pretty good. I need to fix my backup lights. One of them is burnt out :/
> 
> Gonna mount any on that backrack?


probably not I have thought about it and tieing them into my cargo lights but I probably wont.


Ford445;743729 said:


> Welcome to my world


lol, usually I dont have too much trouble but I back down at the top a bit to try and push a little pile in the corner and had no traction


QKSnowRemoval;743733 said:


> how much u get the spreader for?


1000


EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;743854 said:


> does that light that goes into your harness go into a 7 flat plug? if so where did you get it?


yeah its called the light buster. They are really cool 55watts! it can turn so you can make it work with reverse lights or you headlights. They are like $30 I have seen them at cabelas, lowes, tractor supply, advanced auto, harbor frieght and pep boys.


----------



## deere615

Clean the truck and took some pics of the new mount for spreader:


----------



## 02DURAMAX

why would you want the spreader higher?


----------



## 350-CHEVY

did you cut threw your plate and pin it behind or something?


----------



## dunlaps lawncare

nice stuff as always


----------



## deere615

02DURAMAX;744930 said:


> why would you want the spreader higher?


2 reasons: one is I do a few steep drives and I didn't want it hitting going up/down. My 1500 sits a little lower than trucks like yours. 
and second is visibility, its is know visible when backing up I couldn't see it at all at first and I like it much better like this rather than with just a marker stick on it


350-CHEVY;744953 said:


> did you cut threw your plate and pin it behind or something?


No lol, it sorta looks that way though. It just goes close to the plate, it is held in the tow package by the bracket


MD Lawn Care;744975 said:


> nice stuff as always


Thanks


----------



## deere615

Getting bored with no snow here so heres some pics from January. These were from the Ice storm 1-28
Heres the only picture of some sidewalks I do, I should have take more of other walks cause they were all like this:


----------



## nicksplowing

*GOTTA LOVE PUSHING THE CEMENT AROUND NUTTIN LIKE PA. WINTERS ANYMORE HUH NEIGHBOR*


----------



## hansons glc

looks good


----------



## deere615

nickplowing1972;756911 said:


> *GOTTA LOVE PUSHING THE CEMENT AROUND NUTTIN LIKE PA. WINTERS ANYMORE HUH NEIGHBOR*


haha, yeah all I need are 2-3 inch storms to make decnt money, But the only thing it seems we can get is a dusting barley covering the grass now... seems like winters over:crying:


hansons glc;756925 said:


> looks good


Thanks


----------



## AndyTblc

4-8" tommarow,


----------



## merrimacmill

I dunno, I think I'll just have to say it. Do you really think that gm truck can handle a plow on the front end....?


Seriously, looks good brad.:salute:


----------



## vortec5.7

i dont know what the law in pa is but in mass we have to mount our plate on the sander or they will pull you over


----------



## deere615

AndyTblc;757632 said:


> 4-8" tommarow,


Lucky...


merrimacmill;757642 said:


> I dunno, I think I'll just have to say it. Do you really think that gm truck can handle a plow on the front end....?
> 
> Seriously, looks good brad.:salute:


Thanks. yeah my truck handles this plow fine, I am really hoping to add another truck this year, 03-07 chevy 2500/3500 reg cab 8ft bed SRW 6L. I love this truck because it takes alot of abuse and just keeps on workingwesport


----------



## deere615

vortec5.7;757644 said:


> i dont know what the law in pa is but in mass we have to mount our plate on the sander or they will pull you over


Yeah I have thought about that, but my spreader is only on when I need it. I am not sure whatthe law is but I only saw one guy around here that mounted his plate on his spreader.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Nice small rig, easily tackle large and small accounts! Looks great!


----------



## deere615

Thanks yeah this truck is great!


----------



## tls22

deere the work looks great. Im so happy for you, i bet you more then pay off that plow this winter. Im glad you listen to me and got the plow. Your not going to throw that plow away this summer. Good for you. Im just a sub and next year i hope to go on my own. You are def ahead of me for plowing services.



Good luck with the green season.


----------



## deere615

tls22;758586 said:


> deere the work looks great. Im so happy for you, i bet you more then pay off that plow this winter. Im glad you listen to me and got the plow. Your not going to throw that plow away this summer. Good for you. Im just a sub and next year i hope to go on my own. You are def ahead of me for plowing services.
> 
> Good luck with the green season.


Thanks, Yeah January basically payed for the plow and spreaderhought hard abut subbing when I got the plow, but I can make alot more on my own. I have done nothing in febuary but salt maybe twice:crying: I wish we would get more snow I like plowing better. Good luck going out own your own, just might have to get a salter depending on your customers


----------



## deere615

Heres a few from today. We only got about an inch. I really hope we get some more before the seasons over. Motor went on the plow at 6am Stupid me accidently hit the down button so I had to lift the plow up with a hand crank winch. Luckily I was almost done and just through a bunch of salt on the last account. took it to the dealer at 8am and he put in a spare they had until he orders me a new one. He was a little stumped because he said motors never go(its less than 3 months old.)














Getting to use my spreader some more:bluebounc


----------



## mkwl

I hate to say it but, IT'S A MEYER- they're KNOWN for failures! How come you didn't go with a Fisher, Western, Boss etc...?


----------



## deere615

mkwl;759879 said:


> I hate to say it but, IT'S A MEYER- they're KNOWN for failures! How come you didn't go with a Fisher, Western, Boss etc...?


The older meyer pumps e47 have a bad rep. These newer ones are pretty nice, I am happy with my plow. I really did want a fisher but no one really sells them here. I live in meyer country, those who don't have meyers have westerns


----------



## deere615

I have been wanting to put timbrens on the front and back for a while and finally got to it.







front factory bump stop (truck is jacked up here)







front timbren


----------



## deere615

rear factory bump stop







size difference







rear timbren







truck


----------



## Cutter1

I hope it wasn't zoresco who lied to you about meyers never breaking!!! Why do you think they sell so many meyer parts? Keep parts in stock,


----------



## shott8283

not to throw any salt into the wound but i was steered away from any meyers and thats how i chose western.. also i got a used one for 600 bux .. but anyway...

hope you get taht truck fixed!!!


----------



## deere615

Cutter1;765636 said:


> I hope it wasn't zoresco who lied to you about meyers never breaking!!! Why do you think they sell so many meyer parts? Keep parts in stock,


yeah it was zoresco in wexford. they had me fixed real fast that day and I already got the new motor on. where are you in pitssburgh?


shott8283;765662 said:


> not to throw any salt into the wound but i was steered away from any meyers and thats how i chose western.. also i got a used one for 600 bux .. but anyway...
> 
> hope you get taht truck fixed!!!


What do you mean truck fixed? Plow was repaired the morning it broke. meyer works for me now. Really meyer and westeren are the only 2 brands around here


----------



## deere615

Winters getting close, figured I would bring this thread back to life. Got some new stuff and been getting alot ready for the snow.

For those who haven't seen I brought a second truck 2003 2500HD-
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=88949&highlight=deere615

Also did alot of new lights on the blue truck
both trucks-Blue one I took the rotator off and put a responder on







Also did strobes in 4 corners





















All the switchs


----------



## EGLC

no plow for the 2500???


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

I like those Responders. They are nice and bright. They are pretty similar to my Sho-Me's.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Looks good Brad. what kind of strobes are those? I've never seen the wire ran like that before. Man you should really get a switch box, or better yet. Install a console to put all the gadgets in. Would work wonders for you


----------



## nicksplowing

nice 2500 brad .good luck this winter


----------



## deere615

EGLC;887684 said:


> no plow for the 2500???


not yet soon still deciding what to get, I am in no rush since I got one and everything works fine


Brant'sLawnCare;887709 said:


> I like those Responders. They are nice and bright. They are pretty similar to my Sho-Me's.


thanks yeah I like them also


KL&M Snow Div.;887796 said:


> Looks good Brad. what kind of strobes are those? I've never seen the wire ran like that before. Man you should really get a switch box, or better yet. Install a console to put all the gadgets in. Would work wonders for you


thanks, They are cheap strobes I got at auto zone. For what I paid for them I am extremely happy. they are LED and it came with a whole controller I mounted below the steering wheel can make them do all different patterns. The switch are not to bad just spread out. I am doing everything a little nicer on the white truck though


nickplowing1972;887808 said:


> nice 2500 brad .good luck this winter


thanks you too. Looks like you guys may get some this weekend huh?


----------



## deere615

Heres a link to a video of all the lights on the blue truck.


----------



## born2farm

looks good brad. im still working on getting a plow truck set up. best of luck to you this winter.


----------



## deere615

Also added some extra cargo lights to the blue truck


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Looks good.


----------



## deere615

KL&M Snow Div.;894310 said:


> Looks good.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## thesnowman269

How bright are those strobes you got at auto zone and how happy are you with them? Ive been thinking of getting them


----------



## deere615

thesnowman269;895813 said:


> How bright are those strobes you got at auto zone and how happy are you with them? Ive been thinking of getting them


yes I am happy. they are obviously not as bright as whelens or anything but they do the job. I already have a main light plus the one in the back window. I just always wanted to through some strobes in so thats what I did


----------



## thesnowman269

Well Im sold lol I Think I mite go pick a set up tomorrow


----------



## deere615

thesnowman269;895929 said:


> Well Im sold lol I Think I mite go pick a set up tomorrow


They are a pain to wire in though I will tell you that. They dont give enough wire to make it to the back of the truck so you gotta cut and soder them. fronts easy though


----------



## deere615

Did dual batteries on the blue truck for plow spreader and all the lights. Put in 2 duralast golds. I want to do this on the white truck too someday.







second battery tray


----------



## cpsnowremoval

looks good 
do u just hook both the batteries together or do u need another solenoid 
cuz i think i need another my lights dim and radio even turns off when i get the plow all the way up.


----------



## theguynextdoor

Looking good.

What it difficult to install the timbrens?

Is the second battery just grounded and then connected at the positive terminal to the other battery? Did you upgrade your alternator to accomodate the second battery?


----------



## CJL

Love the equipment!


----------



## deere615

cpsnowremoval;897938 said:


> looks good
> do u just hook both the batteries together or do u need another solenoid
> cuz i think i need another my lights dim and radio even turns off when i get the plow all the way up.


no extra solenoid just hooked both together deffinetly worth it truck seems to fire up alot faster too


theguynextdoor;897949 said:


> Looking good.
> 
> What it difficult to install the timbrens?
> 
> Is the second battery just grounded and then connected at the positive terminal to the other battery? Did you upgrade your alternator to accomodate the second battery?


timbrens on front sorta just twisted in little tough cause I think I had to loosen the shocks some. Back was easy just unbolt old ones bolt on new ones

second battery just has the positive and grounds hooked together. Alternator is already a bigger one since the truck has the snow plow prep package


CJL;897955 said:


> Love the equipment!


Thanks me too!


----------



## EGLC

you like the 575??


----------



## nicksplowing

deere615;897893 said:


> Did dual batteries on the blue truck for plow spreader and all the lights. Put in 2 duralast golds. I want to do this on the white truck too someday.
> View attachment 65729
> 
> second battery tray
> View attachment 65730
> 
> View attachment 65731
> 
> View attachment 65732


F.Y.I. you should flip the bracket on the cable end so that the 2 nipples bite onto the cable better it = less corrosion for some reason


----------



## deere615

EGLC;899371 said:


> you like the 575??


heck yeah nice little spreader. Finnally wired in the vibrator this year also. I did a complete redo on it(cleaned and painted) gotta get pics up. 


nicksplowing;899373 said:


> F.Y.I. you should flip the bracket on the cable end so that the 2 nipples bite onto the cable better it = less corrosion for some reason


What are you talking about the piece that the wire connects to the battery? They are ribbed on both sides to grip the cable


----------



## nicksplowing

i have circled in the pic, one side is concaved(the side you have down) if you flip them the other side will get a better bite on the cable


----------



## deere615

oh ok thanks for the picture I see what you mean. Thats just the way they came in the package and like I mentioned they have little grooves that are made to bite into the wire


----------



## nicksplowing

no problem,just thought i'd share as it was something my grandfather showed me


----------



## deere615

nicksplowing;902931 said:


> no problem,just thought i'd share as it was something my grandfather showed me


ahh I see


----------



## deere615

Just waiting for some snow... couple pics from back when I got a load of calcium and load of salt. 
62 bags wesport







this was before I added timbrens to the white truck







just waiting to be used...


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

What the heck is in your hitch on the blue truck this last set of pics?


----------



## cpsnowremoval

that over hang thing is pretty sweet 
makes me want to build one in my backyard


----------



## AndyTblc

KL&M Snow Div.;908757 said:


> What the heck is in your hitch on the blue truck this last set of pics?


lol seriously?  What usually goes in one of those?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

AndyTblc;908810 said:


> lol seriously?  What usually goes in one of those?


Well I was thinking drop hitch or spreader. But its too long to be either of those it looks like. Plus if it was the spreader it would be against the tailgate. And a drop hitch usually sits close as well. Thats why I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## AndyTblc

Well it can't be the spreader, as you seen it in one of the pics, but I have a 2 inch drop hitch and the span from the reciever to the actual drop is longer than my 5 1/4" drop that I normally use


----------



## 02DURAMAX

AndyTblc;908810 said:


> lol seriously?  What usually goes in one of those?


Man the questions he asks.......


----------



## deere615

KL&M Snow Div.;908757 said:


> What the heck is in your hitch on the blue truck this last set of pics?


its just a hitch with a 2inch ball going into the reciever its just a longer one I got for free 3-4yrs ago


cpsnowremoval;908782 said:


> that over hang thing is pretty sweet
> makes me want to build one in my backyard


yeah it was a pretty cool idea by my dad We have a decent amount of storage at our house yet everything is full!


----------



## deere615

Well we finally got our first storm and it was a great one. I got 2hrs of sleep friday night, plowed almost all day Saturday, went to a family christmas party, came home plowed for 2hrs, slept for 4hrs then plowed and salted all this morning. Then did cleanups and lots that hadn't been done that needed cleaned for Monday morning. 

My blue truck got a good work out and gave me no problems-put over 300 miles plowing this weekend and a full tank of gas:weightlifter: I got plenty of pictures I will be putting them up on plowsite sometime... gotta get to bed though I havent slept much at all lol


----------



## GMCHD plower

Am i seeing a V being put on the white truck??


----------



## deere615

GMCHD plower;917320 said:


> Am i seeing a V being put on the white truck??


No there is no need for one in pittsburgh thought about it but I just dont need it. Trucks going in tomorrow probably going to take more than a day cause everyone is backed up fixing plows from the storm


----------



## deere615

Just a few pictures from the weekend storm, I was out for another 5hrs this morning on top of everything saturday and sunday!
warming up







plowing





















fillin her up


----------



## MileHigh

nice pics deere.

how much ya get?


----------



## deere615

Couple more
Ford truck I saved he was broke down in the middle of the rode so I gave him a jump







Penndot truck filling up his salter-he actually had sand in the bed which I have never seen anyone use sand here before







Letting my dad plow a bit 







Walks nice and clean


----------



## deere615

BladeScape;919404 said:


> nice pics deere.
> 
> how much ya get?


thanks I actually even started making some videos I am going to make a real nice one sometime. We got like 4-5" which is plenty enough for around here and keeps me pretty busy


----------



## MileHigh

in the 3rd to last pic...do you keep windrowing it to the fence or do you take a pass and push it back in towards the lot and into the line pile you have going?...Just wondering.

looking forward to the video footage.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Finally some pics Looks like you have some nice accounts.


----------



## deere615

BladeScape;919422 said:


> in the 3rd to last pic...do you keep windrowing it to the fence or do you take a pass and push it back in towards the lot and into the line pile you have going?...Just wondering.
> 
> looking forward to the video footage.


yes I just windrow it to the fence, there is a path plowed alot the fence because when I come in I plow around the lots edge and then stack it all at 1 end


G.M.Landscaping;919509 said:


> Finally some pics Looks like you have some nice accounts.


Yep! Yeah I added a couple more nice ones and am subbing for 1.


----------



## tls22

Nice pictures deere...im glad you had fun. Trust me 4-5 is plenty enough snow.


----------



## deere615

tls22;921358 said:


> Nice pictures deere...im glad you had fun. Trust me 4-5 is plenty enough snow.


Yep it was a good storm just enough snow and it came at a decent time also. How much did you end up with?


----------



## tls22

deere615;921380 said:


> Yep it was a good storm just enough snow and it came at a decent time also. How much did you end up with?


between 15-20


----------



## GMCHD plower

So come on tell us... Whats the new plow?


----------



## deere615

tls22;921394 said:


> between 15-20


Wow lol


GMCHD plower;921963 said:


> So come on tell us... Whats the new plow?


 I will be getting new pictures up soon hopefully


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Did I miss something somewhere? Your getting a plow for the 2500.


----------



## deere615

Everyone waiting for the new plow heres the thread:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=923144#post923144


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Looks good, you really outfitted that new truck well.


----------



## AndyTblc

Looks sweet. Now you just need to get those tow mirrors and you will be all set!


----------



## deere615

Yeah tow mirrors plus a few other things will come with spring and summer


----------



## Banksy

Nice thread and pics man. Gee who would have thought that a 1/2 ton could plow so well.


----------



## deere615

Banksy;924536 said:


> Nice thread and pics man. Gee who would have thought that a 1/2 ton could plow so well.


That truck is awesome! but I also dont live where we get massive dumps of snow


----------



## ameyerman

Love the setup on both trucks. pics are great keep them coming!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Not sure if I already asked you this or not but are you planning to purchase a second wiring harness and controller for the Snow-Ex just in case the blue truck goes down?


----------



## deere615

ameyerman;927210 said:


> Love the setup on both trucks. pics are great keep them coming!


Thanks will do


KL&M Snow Div.;929251 said:


> Not sure if I already asked you this or not but are you planning to purchase a second wiring harness and controller for the Snow-Ex just in case the blue truck goes down?


No that would be a wast of time and money IMO. I will see what next year brings about for a spreader for the white truck and take it from there


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Hey brad, how would you compare your led responder to your old dual rotator light? Would you say it's as bright or visable. I need to start elimanating my halogen lights and go with the less drawing led's. No more fires for me:angry:

I was thinking of buying the same light as you have or maybe the soundoff one.


----------



## deere615

Been pretty busy here. Havent had any major dumps yet but lots of little storms 2" or less. Heres a couple quick pictures, I gotta get a new camera since I dropped my 1month old one while climbing into the bed of my truck:yow!:







Snowdoggs are becoming quite popular saw this one at the home depot







Both trucks


----------



## deere615

G.M.Landscaping;938988 said:


> Hey brad, how would you compare your led responder to your old dual rotator light? Would you say it's as bright or visable. I need to start elimanating my halogen lights and go with the less drawing led's. No more fires for me:angry:
> 
> I was thinking of buying the same light as you have or maybe the soundoff one.


I know that would have scared the crap outta me. Makes me want to go and check all the wiring on my blue truck.

As for the light. I like the responders better because there is no noise, and as you said it draws alot less so you can leave it running when the truck isn't. It is much brighter especially at night than the rotator. The rotator might be a bit brighter during the day but it would be close. Remember I have the LIN model not the CON. I did alot of research and the cheapest places I could find were strobes n more & sirennet. Just depends on what color lens and mount you want. I got my 2 at sirennet with the amber lens and mag mount.

But as for backup/driving lights I will stay with halogens.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

It was pretty scary seeing all the smoke pouring out from under the hood. My heart was pounding as I was trying to get the hood open. I coundn't find the latch.

Thanks for the info on the light. That helps make up my mind better. 

Waiting for that 2-4" we're supposed to get through sunday.


----------



## tls22

Looks great...glad you been busy. We pushed about 2 on thursday...snow dog looks like a good plow


----------



## EGLC

Brad you bought that snow dog off a guy that had like 5 of 'em for cheap right?? looks good


----------



## AndyTblc

Is that your blue truck next to it? It sure don't look blue! LOL


----------



## deere615

G.M.Landscaping;939125 said:


> It was pretty scary seeing all the smoke pouring out from under the hood. My heart was pounding as I was trying to get the hood open. I coundn't find the latch.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the light. That helps make up my mind better.
> 
> Waiting for that 2-4" we're supposed to get through sunday.


thats good, yeah I have been waiting all day... salted for a bit this morning and that was it


tls22;939153 said:


> Looks great...glad you been busy. We pushed about 2 on thursday...snow dog looks like a good plow


trying to keep busy lol I am gunna go crazy when classes start back up here in a week yeah they are pretty nice, so far I have a few little nit picking complaints but nothing major. I am gunna try and do a nice review on it after it gets some more use since they are a newer plow


EGLC;939168 said:


> Brad you bought that snow dog off a guy that had like 5 of 'em for cheap right?? looks good


no just a local plow dealer. Brought it off a different dealer than I delt with last year though for the meyer, this place was much bigger


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

That snowdogg's hugh compared to the meyer.

What's your nitpicking complaints?


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Yea that was a nice little storm this morning. Wasn't excepting that. Nice and fluffy


----------



## deere615

G.M.Landscaping;943143 said:


> Yea that was a nice little storm this morning. Wasn't excepting that. Nice and fluffy


yep I had to go out and do 2 lots anywasy that I didnt do over the weekened and then it hit hard for like 2hrs right during the morning rush. But yes it was very light snow:bluebounc


----------



## deere615

Been staying somewhat busy with the snow we have been getting-small 1-2" storms. Heres a couple pictures Only used the new truck a few times as I am always in the blue one because it has the salter. But my dad has also plowed with it a few times















driveway nothing spectacular...









yikes gotta go get more salt 3 weeks ago there was 72 bags there!


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Hey I was going to ask you what your paying for your salt. I went through 2-1/2 pallets of 50lb allready. Bought another 2 yesterday. I'm paying $4.35/bag , $213 a pallet + tax.


----------



## deere615

G.M.Landscaping;947298 said:


> Hey I was going to ask you what your paying for your salt. I went through 2-1/2 pallets of 50lb allready. Bought another 2 yesterday. I'm paying $4.35/bag , $213 a pallet + tax.


Thats exactly what I paid end of november but I think price went up. Hopefully going to get some tomorrow. where are you buying from? I only like to buy that brand-diamond cyrstal halite. I brought mine from shemin nurseries


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

I use the same salt your using. I buy it from Agway in Geensburg. The last batch had a bunch of bigger salt and it was black and grey. Had some rocks in it also. Wasn't to happy about that. I've been running Diamond crystal for years. 

I've bought lots of plants from Shemin before. Been awhile since I've been there.


----------



## deere615

G.M.Landscaping;947376 said:


> I use the same salt your using. I buy it from Agway in Geensburg. The last batch had a bunch of bigger salt and it was black and grey. Had some rocks in it also. Wasn't to happy about that. I've been running Diamond crystal for years.
> 
> I've bought lots of plants from Shemin before. Been awhile since I've been there.


Oh ok. That sucks I stick with diamond cyrstal specifically because its no black and grey and no rocks. its usually just nice white cyrstals doesnt harden up to often either. Yeah I do a decent amount of business with shemins, theses another salt supplier down the hill from me they are a janitoral company but want like 5.50/bag I just hope shemins has some tomorrow.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Looks good, glad to see your keeping on it. I may go out tonight but I'm not sure this is going to amount to anything like they said it would.


----------



## thesnowman269

So how do you like the snowdogg?


----------



## born2farm

Looks good. Hope your having a profiable winter. I run the same salt you do and always like it because it flowed well in the push spreaders but it seems like the quality went down this year and there is quite a bit of rock and stuff in mine.


----------



## cpsnowremoval

did u shovel the driveway after u plowed it 
cuz i just back dragged my plow on a drive way i did and it left tracks and had to shovel them up
yours looks like u shoveled it?


----------



## deere615

KL&M Snow Div.;947651 said:


> Looks good, glad to see your keeping on it. I may go out tonight but I'm not sure this is going to amount to anything like they said it would.


We are supposed to be getting a nice storm tonight and tomorrow


thesnowman269;947657 said:


> So how do you like the snowdogg?


SO far pretty good, like I said I have used it but 2-3 times. dad has used it 3 times to. probably gonna be using it tomorrow also


born2farm;947949 said:


> Looks good. Hope your having a profiable winter. I run the same salt you do and always like it because it flowed well in the push spreaders but it seems like the quality went down this year and there is quite a bit of rock and stuff in mine.


Oh yeah its been a great winter so far. So far the salt has been good for me-could be a couple bad batches never know


cpsnowremoval;948401 said:


> did u shovel the driveway after u plowed it
> cuz i just back dragged my plow on a drive way i did and it left tracks and had to shovel them up
> yours looks like u shoveled it?


I shoveled that whole drive its just easier its a tight street and an even tighter driveway.


----------



## deere615

We just got hit with another nice storm. couple pics I will try to get some more up tomorrow
Got more salt right before the storm-put a hurting on it already to got it @ 4.35/bag







pushin







stacking


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Well it's been some nice storms. Not sure about you, but I'm sleeping in tomorrow morning for a change.


----------



## deere615

G.M.Landscaping;952539 said:


> Well it's been some nice storms. Not sure about you, but I'm sleeping in tomorrow morning for a change.


I got to sleep in a bit today but college starts back tomorrow :realmad:


----------



## deere615

Couple pics from last storm














starting to get some nice size piles


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Looks good, I want some more snow here.


----------



## AlertSnow

where do you buy your salt from?


----------



## deere615

KL&M Snow Div.;954441 said:


> Looks good, I want some more snow here.


we got a bit more coming tonight gunna then probably a break for a while. We got the snow I just need the checks to start rolling inpayup


SmartScapes;955031 said:


> where do you buy your salt from?


Shemins nurseries why?


----------



## deere615

Before the last storm I decided to through in dual optima red top batteries in the new truck. I was going to wait till next year but the stock battery just wasn't cutting it.

Went with optimas here just incase I put a dump insert vbox spreader or whatever. Install this time went alot faster and optimas are a bit smaller so they fit nicer

.Built the tray out of aluminum angle and stainless plate


----------



## 20Silverado05

No more lights dimming with the dual setup? . I got one yellow top optima and lights dim a litle so i think im gunna add another one.


----------



## deere615

20Silverado05;959286 said:


> No more lights dimming with the dual setup? . I got one yellow top optima and lights dim a litle so i think im gunna add another one.


ehh still dim just a bit not to bad though. my backup lights were nearly turing off before. But I haven't upgraded the charge/ground wires to the alternator. yet...


----------



## deere615

Quick video I put together of the new truck plowing some snow. More videos to come


----------



## born2farm

Awsome video Brad...looks like you got some pretty nice accounts lined up


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Awesome video, good taste in the music too haha.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Nice vid! What program do you use for videos?


----------



## deere615

born2farm;962345 said:


> Awsome video Brad...looks like you got some pretty nice accounts lined up


thanks yeah ones a pretty big one but really not a high tolereance acct. same with the other one. I do a couple walks, a gas station and a few others that always need salt and kept clean so those are nice


KL&M Snow Div.;962380 said:


> Awesome video, good taste in the music too haha.


Classic rock n country is usually what I listen too. I got a nice video I am working on now its pretty cool I cant wait to finish it


----------



## deere615

Late christmas present for the new truck-custom license plate for the front


----------



## DRBLawnBuster

very nice truck man, that back up alarm would drive me crazy lol, how does the snow dog compare to the meyers?


----------



## deere615

DRBLawnBuster;967762 said:


> very nice truck man, that back up alarm would drive me crazy lol, how does the snow dog compare to the meyers?


Thats why its on a switch on when I want it on off when I want it off. They each have their pros/cons Snow dogg works better for big lotsheavy snow. meyer is nicer for drives etc.


----------



## tls22

Brad really nice video....i enjoyed it. Looks like you came a long way in a very short time. I still recall you on that quad....glad your doing well pal. Keep the shiney side up


----------



## deere615

tls22;968526 said:


> Brad really nice video....i enjoyed it. Looks like you came a long way in a very short time. I still recall you on that quad....glad your doing well pal. Keep the shiney side up


Thanks Tim, still am on the quad every once in a while


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Looks good Brad. Hows the snowdog treating ya?


----------



## deere615

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;968589 said:


> Looks good Brad. Hows the snowdog treating ya?


Thanks, great!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

deere615;968711 said:


> Thanks, great!


That's good to hear.


----------



## jeffslawnservic

Nice video, looks like you guys are having a decent winter. Over here We have had nothing besides one big storm and 2 small dusting storms. Ditto on the good music. Rainbow in the dark is such a great song. Is that back up alarm standard or did you put it in your truck?


----------



## deere615

jeffslawnservic;968776 said:


> Nice video, looks like you guys are having a decent winter. Over here We have had nothing besides one big storm and 2 small dusting storms. Ditto on the good music. Rainbow in the dark is such a great song. Is that back up alarm standard or did you put it in your truck?


Yeah we havent had snow in over 2 weeks though. I love that song also. Backup alarm was added I think there is a picture either on lawnsite or in the thread I started when I brought the truck


----------



## deere615

Still no new snow but heres a picture of both trucks and the quad with their plows


----------



## deere615

Did this a little while back what do you guys think?
www.bosettilawncare.com


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Brad, That looks really great. I'd like to get one going, but don't have a clue on what steps to go about it. Who designed yours? How much do they cost to do?


----------



## deere615

G.M.Landscaping;976584 said:


> Brad, That looks really great. I'd like to get one going, but don't have a clue on what steps to go about it. Who designed yours? How much do they cost to do?


PM Sent!.....


----------



## EGLC

brad, site looks good but this season I would really work on your stripes and getting a few higher end houses to take pictures of.....people like to see houses/properties that are nicer then theirs.


----------



## deere615

EGLC;977503 said:


> brad, site looks good but this season I would really work on your stripes and getting a few higher end houses to take pictures of.....people like to see houses/properties that are nicer then theirs.


Thanks yeah I want to try and market to the little bit higher end houses. Most of those are the average house around here.


----------



## deere615

Well after like close to 3weeks we finally got a bit of snow.today it was about 1" maybe close to 2"
Couple pictures from this morning














trying to salt gas station this evening it was a pain!!!







fueling up and no not the truck I got hungry! plus gotta clean the windows...


----------



## tls22

EGLC;977503 said:


> brad, site looks good but this season I would really work on your stripes and getting a few higher end houses to take pictures of.....people like to see houses/properties that are nicer then theirs.


Dude are you kidding me? Grow up.....his lines are fine and the houses he does are great....perhaps he is in a diff market then what we have in jersey.....dont bring your lawn site bs here.....perhaps you should take notes from brad...from what i know and hear he is doing alot better then you.


----------



## EGLC

tls22;979472 said:


> Dude are you kidding me? Grow up.....his lines are fine and the houses he does are great....perhaps he is in a diff market then what we have in jersey.....dont bring your lawn site bs here.....perhaps you should take notes from brad...from what i know and hear he is doing alot better then you.


wow seriously calm down.


----------



## deere615

tls22;979472 said:


> Dude are you kidding me? Grow up.....his lines are fine and the houses he does are great....perhaps he is in a diff market then what we have in jersey.....dont bring your lawn site bs here.....perhaps you should take notes from brad...from what i know and hear he is doing alot better then you.


Yeah like I said those are average houses. There is one area near me that has all huge houses and very nice lawns and I am not in that area at all I would really like to get in there somehow though. 
I gotta try and get some more lawns this year, I never really spent money on advertising before and I think I will a bit this year.  Like to get a couple more nice accounts for plowing also good ol timmy made me like plowing so much!


----------



## DRBLawnBuster

that hideaway kit you have in your blue truck that you got for 25 bucks do the lights just have like tape that hold them inside? Cause i think i saw them at advanced auto parts today


----------



## AndyTblc

DRBLawnBuster;980224 said:


> that hideaway kit you have in your blue truck that you got for 25 bucks do the lights just have like tape that hold them inside? Cause i think i saw them at advanced auto parts today


I have the exact same lights in my truck, they come from autozone, they have an adhesive on the lights. You take out a bulb in the truck, peal the piece of paper off the back of the LED's stick it in the lense on the truck, and then replace the bulb, so you have a wire coming out from the lense next to your headlights or whatever lights you want to put them in, you will need to make the wires going to the back of the truck longer though. They aren't to bad for $25


----------



## DRBLawnBuster

did you put nay kinda sealer were the wire comes in


----------



## deere615

Thanks andy, yes if you do get them you will have to make the wires longer and its a pain. But the ones at advanced are way cheaper I put those ones on my quad the autozone ones are nicer. And yes they have a little sticky pad on them but I glued them to hold better. All in all I like them on my blue truck but if I decide to do strobes on my white truck I will probably get a nice strobe kit.


----------



## deere615

Heres my first edited snow plowing video, turned out pretty nice I think. Sorry for it being a bit shakey at the begining I just got a new camera over christmas and was getting used to it, Let me know what you think


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Somebody went thru a stop sign

Was someone standing in the bed taking the video in the end ?

Nice video BTW.


----------



## Deerewashed

thank the lord....i almost killed myself waiting!!


----------



## Deerewashed

it is great btw....i want my license so bad so i can get a pimp truck like yours.


----------



## deere615

G.M.Landscaping;983507 said:


> Somebody went thru a stop sign
> 
> Was someone standing in the bed taking the video in the end ?
> 
> Nice video BTW.


Stop sign I did what it said slight tap on pedal no but I really gotta stop doing that when plowing
Yes at the end I was, I had my dad plowing that day so I could video tape some
Thanks!


Deerewashed;983525 said:


> it is great btw....i want my license so bad so i can get a pimp truck like yours.


Thanks lol its a nice good running truck. I love pickups I want a personal pickup and a dump


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

So are you a betting man? How many inches are we going to get, if any for the weekend. Saying maybe up to a foot. Not holding my breath.


----------



## deere615

G.M.Landscaping;986366 said:


> So are you a betting man? How many inches are we going to get, if any for the weekend. Saying maybe up to a foot. Not holding my breath.


I am not usually Gregg, but the storm warning is now 6-12" I am saying 4-6" But I wouldnt mind being wrong and getting a foot since its friday-saturday I would probably stay pretty busy the rest of the weekend doing extra residentals that I never did or rarely do
We will see


----------



## AndyTblc

keep it down there till wednesday then send it all up here, I will have my plow fixed by then


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

4" and I can do all my accounts. I also like when they come on the weekend. A foot might be interesting on the lil toyota thou.


----------



## deere615

G.M.Landscaping;987665 said:


> 4" and I can do all my accounts. I also like when they come on the weekend. A foot might be interesting on the lil toyota thou.


Yeah 4" I will have to do everything also but more I will be doing stuff a few times and probably do a few new people. If they come during the week Commercials have to be done more for me, than weekends. I have plowed about 8" with my 1500 before never a foot yet though


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey Brad. The plow looks great on the new truck. Hopefully we get some good snow this weekend.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Thats a pretty good video, I would like to get some more snow here as well.


----------



## deere615

Well guys I figured I would give everyone an update as I havent been on here in over a week. We got hammered with over 30" of snow the last 7days. First storm dump almost 2' in less than 24hrs. Then we got another 6-8" this wendsday. So I have litterally been plowing snow for 7days only stopping to sleep/eat. Plowed 32hrs straight friday-saturday and wasnt even tired but had to come home cause I got stuck twice and had to keep calling my dad, so I slep for 6hrs then went out for another 19 and have basically been working like that since.

I have had both trucks working(dad driving white one) and was also able to pick up another account or 2 plus I did dozens and dozens of extra driveways because some guys couldnt keep up as Pittsburgh is not used to this kind of snow. 

Many times we had to plow alot of roads just to get to accounts and I literally plowed every road in my whole nieghborhood. All my equipment has took a heck of a beating but everything is still running strong. 

We were in a state of emergency for a long time. There is still alot of cleanup/snow hauling etc to do and more snow is expected to come so I will be real bus but I have tons of pictures and some videos that I will be working on getting up soon.


----------



## deere615

Burkartsplow;987900 said:


> Hey Brad. The plow looks great on the new truck. Hopefully we get some good snow this weekend.


Thanks we got hammered with snow!


KL&M Snow Div.;988120 said:


> Thats a pretty good video, I would like to get some more snow here as well.


Thanks I will be getting up more videos


----------



## Louiso

you can get in trouble for those lights in the back. my dad got like 10 warnings for his one light facing down off of his salt dog v box. its so stupid that they will yell at the people that clean roads and parking lots!!!!!


----------



## deere615

Louiso;998716 said:


> you can get in trouble for those lights in the back. my dad got like 10 warnings for his one light facing down off of his salt dog v box. its so stupid that they will yell at the people that clean roads and parking lots!!!!!


Yeah well after this last storm 3 out of the 4 broke off lol. I never got in trouble and hope they dont bother me. I just have to be careful not to leave them on while driving from accounts cause mine point straight back not down from the spreader


----------



## Louiso

yeah and his was on because his switch broke and he was going to get it fixed ha


----------



## deere615

Hey guys I started another thread for pictures etc from the blizzard here it is
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=99761
I will always continue to post pics here but everything from the blizzard will be in the thread above


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

How's things going. Been pretty busy again lately plowing around here.
I'm getting tired of getting out of the truck to do any shovling. I need all just plow accounts.


----------



## deere615

G.M.Landscaping;1016391 said:


> How's things going. Been pretty busy again lately plowing around here.
> I'm getting tired of getting out of the truck to do any shovling. I need all just plow accounts.


I was busy all weekend! I had all my bills and lawn renewal letters to do plus all the plowing. And this is my last week of classes before spring break so I am swamped with tests/presentations
Shoveling did and does suck this year but its worth it to keep doing it all the other years when its easy and keeps everyone happy


----------



## deere615

Couple pictures from this weekends storm-After this storm we broke the record for highest snowfallever for the month of feburary!

First day was extremley windy lots of snow drifts







next day after we got even more snow some places had over 8-10" others just 2-3"







piles around walks







Cleanups on Sunday Slushy!







Clean!


----------



## deere615

few more pics


----------



## Stik208

deere615;1017796 said:


> Clean!


How do they like the snow piles by the windows?


----------



## deere615

Stik208;1020177 said:


> How do they like the snow piles by the windows?


No big deal at all they rather have it there than pushed against the fence at the end. They like the fence at the end clean so I push it all into a big pile down on that side of the building but if you look close the pile is overflowing out because of all the snow we had


----------



## deere615

Heres a sidewalks that I did the other day that hasnt been touched all feburary-It was for one of my lawn customers. I actually used the truck to plow most of the walks lol




























Truck


----------



## mossman381

Looks like your still working hard. This year was a flop. We just didn't get much snow.


----------



## deere615

mossman381;1021852 said:


> Looks like your still working hard. This year was a flop. We just didn't get much snow.


Basically done now. Everything is melting.Yes many places up north had a very slow year. We had a very busy year besides a couple week warmup in January


----------



## A.Landscaping

deere615;983459 said:


> Heres my first edited snow plowing video, turned out pretty nice I think. Sorry for it being a bit shakey at the begining I just got a new camera over christmas and was getting used to it, Let me know what you think


Just finished watching the video good job! Also notice you passed a stop sign lol did you make the usual 1sec stop? Its ok we are plowers it doesnt count :whistling: lol


----------



## hansons glc

very nice video. you use the atv much?


----------



## deere615

hansons glc;1024851 said:


> very nice video. you use the atv much?


Thanks not usually but this year I did because of all the snow! If you check out my account on youtube I uploaded a video of the quad alone and there is also a new edited video from the big sotrm(I posted it in my other thread) it has a few clips of the quad also


----------



## deere615

Most snow here is rapidly dissappearing here is a video from the last snow we had here right at the end of febuary, I was folowing a Penndot truck and watching the cutting edge burn away was pretty cool
link


----------



## clinicalenginee

Nice video, I spent most of snowmageddon in my uncles tractor at the pittsburgh mills. Its not a snow storm until Penndick starts running road graders on the highways.


----------



## deere615

clinicalenginee;1027332 said:


> Nice video, I spent most of snowmageddon in my uncles tractor at the pittsburgh mills. Its not a snow storm until Penndick starts running road graders on the highways.


thanks, yeah I saw a grader being used also-first time I ever saw them using one around here!


----------



## clinicalenginee

If the snow is significant enough they run them up and down rt28. I dont know if you have how daring contractors are in your area, but we have a couple guys that drive payloaders with 16ft box plows on the main roads from site to site. Big risk of causing major property damage in my opinion.


----------



## deere615

clinicalenginee;1027339 said:


> If the snow is significant enough they run them up and down rt28. I dont know if you have how daring contractors are in your area, but we have a couple guys that drive payloaders with 16ft box plows on the main roads from site to site. Big risk of causing major property damage in my opinion.


Nope never really saw contractors doing that. Some guys have equipment on sites but mostly everything is done with plows/trucks


----------



## clinicalenginee

We leave the 14ft plow on site, but we transport the Ag tractor on the road between the site and the garage. I see all kinds of stuff while plowing. This year I saw a flatbed with a V-box go airborne, all 4 wheels off the ground while flying through an intersection. Once the snow falls, the Plow kings are out and it gets interesting.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Those are some steep driveways thats for sure, hate to slide down one of them.


----------



## deere615

clinicalenginee;1027348 said:


> We leave the 14ft plow on site, but we transport the Ag tractor on the road between the site and the garage. I see all kinds of stuff while plowing. This year I saw a flatbed with a V-box go airborne, all 4 wheels off the ground while flying through an intersection. Once the snow falls, the Plow kings are out and it gets interesting.


yeah I see ALOT of interesting things also, alot of stuff is usually the crazy people on the roads and not plowers though


Lux Lawn;1027391 said:


> Those are some steep driveways thats for sure, hate to slide down one of them.


Oh yes does get a bit scary especially with 2ft of snow!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Thats one thing I love about being a landscaper. Usually about 730 in the morning at this one gas station its nothing but landscapers filling up for the day and grabbing a bite to eat. And at night the only ones still running hard to get things cleared out.


----------



## deere615

KL&M Snow Div.;1029825 said:


> Thats one thing I love about being a landscaper. Usually about 730 in the morning at this one gas station its nothing but landscapers filling up for the day and grabbing a bite to eat. And at night the only ones still running hard to get things cleared out.


Couldnt agree more! I love seeing other landscapers on the road, but I get so excited when its wthe middle of the night and its literally on snow plowers on the road:bluebounc


----------



## deere615

Cleaned up the snow dogg and put it away for the summer the other day. Meyer, spreader salt etc is all still out for just a little bit longer







Also quick video of it like I did for the meyer when I first got it if anyones interested.....




link-


----------



## mossman381

That snowdogg moves fast. Anything you don't like about it?


----------



## deere615

mossman381;1030014 said:


> That snowdogg moves fast. Anything you don't like about it?


Yeah its nice. I wish I could lift the blade higher & the blade wasnt as tall as it is but that could be because I am use to a little meyer, It just doesnt seem to come off the ground much notherwise I am very happy with it


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

deere615;1030489 said:


> Yeah its nice. I wish I could lift the blade higher & the blade wasnt as tall as it is but that could be because I am use to a little meyer, It just doesnt seem to come off the ground much notherwise I am very happy with it


That plow is so quick, but then again, I'm used to my old Meyer...


----------



## thesnowman269

deere615;1029951 said:


> Couldnt agree more! I love seeing other landscapers on the road, but I get so excited when its wthe middle of the night and its literally on snow plowers on the road:bluebounc


Hell yeah man!!!!  edit.. about the snowplowers being the only guys on the road at night. Im not a landscaper hah


----------



## deere615

Lawn Enforcer;1032366 said:


> That plow is so quick, but then again, I'm used to my old Meyer...


Really I dont notice a major difference it is a bit faster but I like my lil meyer


thesnowman269;1032414 said:


> Hell yeah man!!!!  edit.. about the snowplowers being the only guys on the road at night. Im not a landscaper hah


Yep and in the spring the landscapers are working til dark its always something:bluebounc


----------



## deere615

Well finally put the meyer, spreader and salt away. Time to get outta the truck and do some real work! Until next fall that is:bluebounc

All clean














Plow







Spreader and all the left over salt/calcium







Hopefully next winter will be a good one too:waving:


----------



## randomb0b123

what kind of lights are your backup lights?


----------



## deere615

well glad you brought this back I have just been starting to get stuff ready So I will have to get pics up in a few weeks!! Gunna be a good year I hope.

Backup lights those I just cheap ones from harbor frieght the are like $10 for both lights wiring switch etc. They dont fold over like the old ones I had on there from pep boys which were nicer only reason they broke was from slamming into a frozen solid pile of snow. 
the current ones I broke a set on each truck well my dad broke one lol. Only reason I broke so many was from all the snow last year normally we don't have large snow piles
-Brad


----------



## randomb0b123

oook thanks haha sounds like you might want to get some higher quality ones for this year? im just looking around and asking people trying to figure out what i should get


----------



## deere615

randomb0b123;1105098 said:


> oook thanks haha sounds like you might want to get some higher quality ones for this year? im just looking around and asking people trying to figure out what i should get


No these ones are fine since I replaced them havent broken these off yet, if I break a backup light or 2 a year its really no biggie, I like them where they are though not closer to the bumper etc. BTW the first page of this thread shows the ones from pepe boys I orginally had on there they are lik 25-30 for the kit
Just look around at all your auto part stores and see what you thing will look nice on your truck they help so much with backing up and spreading salt etc


----------



## BigRed79

Nice videos, pics and trucks Looks good.


----------



## deere615

BigRed79;1105166 said:


> Nice videos, pics and trucks Looks good.


thanks man!


----------



## mossman381

randomb0b123;1105098 said:


> oook thanks haha sounds like you might want to get some higher quality ones for this year? im just looking around and asking people trying to figure out what i should get


Put them in your bumper and forget about them


----------



## dunlaps lawncare

ready for the snow brad


----------



## deere615

mossman381;1105374 said:


> Put them in your bumper and forget about them


ya I thought about that Just really dont want to, I dont know why I just dont


dunlaps lawncare;1105474 said:


> ready for the snow brad


No Though I am extremley excited I am not ready I have had more work these past few weeks and in the comming weeks than I have ever had this time of year. Plus I got alot of snow stuff to get ready, I havent forgot about any of the snow stuff just so busy I dont have time


----------



## deere615

*Gearing up for the season*

So over the past 2 months I have been trying to get everything ready for snow. I got tons of pictures to get up here. Couple changes this year. I got a v box for the 2500HD and am running bulk salt in it. I also brought a smaller compact bobcat tractor to load the salt. Heres a few pictures of my new machine:
Its a 2010 Bobcat CT225 with a FEL


----------



## deere615

And the spreader I got for the 2500HD is a Salt Dogg electric poly v box 1.5yard. I did the install myself. Also for those that havent seen I did alot of other updates to the 2500hd new lights etc heres the thread:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=101643

And the new spreader, I will get more pictures up in the next week or 2-


----------



## tls22

Very nice...brad. Thats great you did the install urself....thanks for all ur help the last few months


----------



## SharpBlades

looks good. Its really cool to see how you have moved up in the plowing world.


----------



## Brandon29

Looks sweet! 

Might want to empty your change out tho haha


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Frandon29;1126177 said:


> Looks sweet!
> 
> *Might want to empty your change out tho haha*


Haha I was thinking the same thing. Looks good though Brad, you've really expanded almost every aspect of your business by what looks to be a substantial amount in just the last season. Once you bought that truck it seems things really took off. Glad to see your doing so well, hopefully I'm in your spot next season. Going FT.


----------



## deere615

tls22;1125215 said:


> Very nice...brad. Thats great you did the install urself....thanks for all ur help the last few months


Thanks tim no problem!


SharpBlades;1125469 said:


> looks good. Its really cool to see how you have moved up in the plowing world.


Thanks yeah i picked up one decent account but havent heard back from a few others called one the other day and hes doing it himself... I serviced him like no other last year to hopefully I get some more


Frandon29;1126177 said:


> Looks sweet!
> 
> Might want to empty your change out tho haha


ty lol it is just a bit full but I always keep change in both trucks especially for car washes in the winter


KL&M Snow Div.;1126186 said:


> Haha I was thinking the same thing. Looks good though Brad, you've really expanded almost every aspect of your business by what looks to be a substantial amount in just the last season. Once you bought that truck it seems things really took off. Glad to see your doing so well, hopefully I'm in your spot next season. Going FT.


Thanks Austin yes I tried to expand some and I like to try and be effiecent in my jobs so having the right equipment is good. Yes I love the 2500HD but I still want a duramax and 1 ton dump lol


----------



## deere615

getting a pallet of salt & calcium so nice having the use of a forklift  and maintenance on the equipment first time doing diff oil in the rear did the blue truck


----------



## born2farm

Lookin good Brad.....I remember when you were pushin with a quad before you bought the Meyer for the 1500. Glad to see you have grown in the past few years. You still runnin the SnowEx?


----------



## randomb0b123

i love how people beat the snot out of half ton chevys and theyre just like what bring it on i dont care youve got a skid of salt in it and its sagging but its like salt dosent affect me im still going i will not stop


----------



## deere615

born2farm;1127218 said:


> Lookin good Brad.....I remember when you were pushin with a quad before you bought the Meyer for the 1500. Glad to see you have grown in the past few years. You still runnin the SnowEx?


lol yep hoepfully i can grab a few more this year


randomb0b123;1127222 said:


> i love how people beat the snot out of half ton chevys and theyre just like what bring it on i dont care youve got a skid of salt in it and its sagging but its like salt dosent affect me im still going i will not stop


yep i love that truck, its actually not sagging much at all basically level


----------



## deere615

Few more of the salter-I put some reflective tape on the back-looks like a Penndot truck now:salute: Also a nice thing about this spreader is the spinner assembly can come off in 5 seconds by 2 spring loaded pins you can tow trailers with the spreader in


----------



## deere615

First snow camer yesterday and today. Yesterday was just on lawns/grass this morning we got a dusting on lots and roads. I went out salting for 2hrs, just used the snowex still havent used the v-box white truck is loaded with stuff for leaves. Still need one day for leaf cleanups though


----------



## Jpeg Lawn

Very nice Brad Everything looks nice I like the v box. I did not salt or anything other day.


----------



## deere615

Jpeg Lawn;1137651 said:


> Very nice Brad Everything looks nice I like the v box. I did not salt or anything other day.


thanks yeah I got up at 330 and left at 4. only went out for 2hrs but I thought for sure I would be the only one out sure enough I saw at least 20 other guys I think all the plow guys were just anxious to get out:bluebounc


----------



## tls22

Nice stuff bud...i like ur FB status the other day


----------



## deere615

tls22;1138659 said:


> Nice stuff bud...i like ur FB status the other day


Saw that Tim! lol I was tired that day I could not stay awake in class


----------



## deere615

Oh quick walk around video of the salter


----------



## deere615

So nice having use of a forklift!














Plow comparison snowdogg is twice the size but I love the maneuverability and eas of use of the meyer I actually perfer it on the smaller lots







Blue truck-some reflective tape on spreader







Snow White all geared up!!


----------



## mossman381

You must be going to get some snow???


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Looks like it's flurrying in the pics?


----------



## joey7599

is the fork lift yours


----------



## deere615

mossman381;1143360 said:


> You must be going to get some snow???


lol yep we have had like 3 little dusting so far. enough for a bit of salting but nothing to drop the blades yet


KL&M Snow Div.;1143421 said:


> Looks like it's flurrying in the pics?


probably was the past week its been off and on flurries-scattered snow here


joey7599;1144465 said:


> is the fork lift yours


No its my unlces I blieve its a clark propane with like 4500hrs.


----------



## Deerewashed

since when you got an employee?


----------



## EGLC

will both trucks be used each storm or are you gonna toss a coin?


----------



## born2farm

you gonna be storing bulk salt there at your shop or what are your plans for that brad?


----------



## deere615

Deerewashed;1144617 said:


> since when you got an employee?


Thats my dad he insisted on coming and helping me witht he forklift I really dodnt need help though lol I was also putting away all my lawn stuff


EGLC;1144637 said:


> will both trucks be used each storm or are you gonna toss a coin?


You already asked me this? I didnt get all the accounts I wanted gained 3 and lost 2, one guy is doing himself other never got back to me. When there is just a salt event I go out alone. if there is a decent plowing event I might have my dad in the other truck. All depends accounts are pretty nicely spaced out time wise but I still dont have enough to keep both trucks busy all night plowing. 


born2farm;1144672 said:


> you gonna be storing bulk salt there at your shop or what are your plans for that brad?


Yes I will get pictures up soon of it all its all already set up we have had 3 salt events so far.


----------



## deere615

Some of the salt/salt bin also my pallets of bagged salt

My bin







Where I buy salt from








dumping







bagged salt


----------



## thesnowman269

When did you get a shop/ building???


----------



## born2farm

Looks good Brad. I would also like to know the story behind the shop. I am guessing you rent?


----------



## deere615

Hey nguys Yeah I got a little bay I use sorry I totally forgot to tell you guys that sometimes I forget what all I put on lawnsite and here lol
But anyways Its my uncles building its really old but I got use of this bay and I mow some grass and take care of his walks at an apartment complex in the winter as well as a few other things for keeping my stuff there.
Heres a few pictures from the summer


----------



## exmark

Very nice shop you got there. Just a thought here, but where you are standing in pic three where the platform is the loading dock. You could use your bobcat and put your mowers up there to save room in the winter and the plows up there in the summer. Also whats the total sq ft of the place. Thanks


----------



## Deerewashed

what are the dimensions?


----------



## born2farm

Are you able to lock it up? I see no signs of a door in the picture. Either way its a nice place to store all your equipment.


----------



## EGLC

Is that even enough salt to load the vbox once?? haha


----------



## deere615

exmark;1147671 said:


> Very nice shop you got there. Just a thought here, but where you are standing in pic three where the platform is the loading dock. You could use your bobcat and put your mowers up there to save room in the winter and the plows up there in the summer. Also whats the total sq ft of the place. Thanks


Yes I do keep my mowers/landscape trailer up near that area for winter. dump trailer stays in the bay. And in the summer Plows salters etc go up there. No need to use the bobcat there is another door to go into.Total sq. ft. no clue its 3 blocks long though 


Deerewashed;1147742 said:


> what are the dimensions?


No exactly sure I am guess about 20ftx80ft ??


EGLC;1147799 said:


> Is that even enough salt to load the vbox once?? haha


Yes I already used some been out 3 times. There is probably enough to load 4 full times but I only need the hopper 3/4 full for my routeso about 6 fills. PS-I thought you were getting 2 v-boxes this year??


----------



## deere615

born2farm;1147792 said:


> Are you able to lock it up? I see no signs of a door in the picture. Either way its a nice place to store all your equipment.


Yes there is 2 barn style doors everything gets locked up plus has an alarm system. I am going to paint the doors here in the next week or 2


----------



## deere615

been having a bit of snow here couple dustings an inch yesterday and 2 this morning





















Handles it like a champ!! V-box was not fully loaded little more space towards the back but there was also 700lbs of bagged salt/calcium in the bed


----------



## EGLC

Didn't get the two big lots I thought I was gonna get. Going to get a snowex tailgate, might still get a snowex vbox. Not sure just yet.


----------



## born2farm

Looking good Brad. How do you like the spreader so far. I am looking into the Salt Dogg TGSO7. Its cheaper to the compareable Snow Ex model I was also looking at.


----------



## KMBertog

man those drives are steep!


----------



## deere615

EGLC;1153359 said:


> Didn't get the two big lots I thought I was gonna get. Going to get a snowex tailgate, might still get a snowex vbox. Not sure just yet.


Ahh yeah I didnt get a couple I wanted better decided soon!


born2farm;1153391 said:


> Looking good Brad. How do you like the spreader so far. I am looking into the Salt Dogg TGSO7. Its cheaper to the compareable Snow Ex model I was also looking at.


Good just had to get used to it. yeah those are nice I see alot of them. Can spread bulk too. just seems like a small spinner to me.But I would buy one


KMBertog;1153887 said:


> man those drives are steep!


Yep! I still do 2 steep drives the other when it gets bad will call. Thats pittsburgh-all hills all steep here gets tough in bad weather


----------



## thesnowman269

deere615;1154537 said:


> Yep! I still do 2 steep drives the other when it gets bad will call. Thats pittsburgh-all hills all steep here gets tough in bad weather


Id hate that, i had to plow a steep driveway today had a 60tf drop to one side the other side had a 2ft ditch and at the bottom there was another 60tf drop with a river at the bottom. id hate think about having most of my accounts be like that


----------



## deere615

thesnowman269;1155042 said:


> Id hate that, i had to plow a steep driveway today had a 60tf drop to one side the other side had a 2ft ditch and at the bottom there was another 60tf drop with a river at the bottom. id hate think about having most of my accounts be like that


yeah it was nuts during the storm last year. the one took me an hour to make it to the top almost slide off a couple times. Thats how alot of my lawns are too-drop offs in the back, not fun mowing along!


----------



## bugthug

looks good . i just bought a salt dog too.


----------



## deere615

bugthug;1156195 said:


> looks good . i just bought a salt dog too.


Its a nice spreader only thing that bothers me so far is how when it is first turned on it tests the spinner tests the auger then turns both on.


----------



## deere615

The Plow truck!


----------



## mossman381

Nobody is going to miss that truck


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Shiny lights! 

Looks awesome though.


----------



## RN Lawncare

could you try and post a link to your plowing video again? it isn't working on mine


----------



## Doug Price

Hey man everything looks awesome. i myself am just starting out a landscapng/snow removal company and really admire what you have done. Looked threw this thread and its awesome how you started small and grew so much. looks good. if you have any tips or pointers i would really appreciate it.


----------



## EGLC

instead of putting those two ambers in the back window I would've just put a small led beacon on back of your spreader...seems like theres a lot of "blow back" bouncing off the spreader and back into cab?


----------



## deere615

mossman381;1159547 said:


> Nobody is going to miss that truck


Yep thats the idea! Hopefully someday I will have a small fleet of trucks like this!


KL&M Snow Div.;1159709 said:


> Shiny lights!
> 
> Looks awesome though.


yep yep! thanks


RN Lawncare;1159738 said:


> could you try and post a link to your plowing video again? it isn't working on mine


Hmm the link is still working fine. Go to youtube and type in bobcat61590. That is my account name and it will pull up my videos. click on my newest video-Chevy plow truck ready for action.


Doug Price;1160119 said:


> Hey man everything looks awesome. i myself am just starting out a landscapng/snow removal company and really admire what you have done. Looked threw this thread and its awesome how you started small and grew so much. looks good. if you have any tips or pointers i would really appreciate it.


Thanks actually learned alot buy just reading this siteThumbs Up


EGLC;1160125 said:


> instead of putting those two ambers in the back window I would've just put a small led beacon on back of your spreader...seems like theres a lot of "blow back" bouncing off the spreader and back into cab?


There is light bouncing off the spreader but actually not really into the cab. I thought the spreader was going to be lower than those lights. But actually the rear deck lights were put on there more for when parked on main roads in the summer. I think next time I want to try and do leds like tirs inside the reverse lights of the truck as I know it has been done before


----------



## MikeRi24

Brad truck looks great as always. I need to get my hide-aways put in I got the same kit as you just havent had time. I did that fan clutch today on my truck so we will see if that makes a difference.


----------



## deere615

Added a work light onto the spreader pointing down


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

everything looks great man, your really coming along. can you run sand/salt mix throught the spreader?


----------



## EGLC

you should add a rubber truck mud flap to your spreader. looks good though!


----------



## deere615

THEGOLDPRO;1162615 said:


> everything looks great man, your really coming along. can you run sand/salt mix throught the spreader?


Thanks. Yes it says you can but very rarely does anyone around here everything is straight salt unless I was in a jab during a storm and was running low would I mix, and I have that stated in my contracts.


EGLC;1163016 said:


> you should add a rubber truck mud flap to your spreader. looks good though!


Yeah I thought about that. saw protouch added one to his and alot of guys have them around here. The only place the salt gets is on the little plastic part of the lower part of the bumper and I try to keep the truck washed everystorm but I still might add one.


----------



## deere615

Well 2010 is almost over, heres a few pictures I took the other day of the 2010-11 Snow Fleet!:bluebounc


----------



## chevyman51

Looks good you going to use the tractor for anything other than snow


----------



## ColvinsPS

Nice line up.. looks like you have most bases covered!


----------



## deere615

chevyman51;1173287 said:


> Looks good you going to use the tractor for anything other than snow


Its not used for snow just tol load th spreader. I used it for 3 jobs In the fall I had to do and it will be used for any jobs I can get for it in the summer


ColvinsPS;1173291 said:


> Nice line up.. looks like you have most bases covered!


thanks, yep that was the plan!


----------



## deere615

Picture of what the shop looks like in the winter-although the snowdogg is currently on the 2500HD even though we havent had much snow


----------



## Burkartsplow

Everything looks great Brad. How great is it not having to load bags of salt in the spreader? I am loving just pressing a button and watching that salt fly out of the spreader and the money saving on material is the best. How many hp is the bobcat and I would love to have one for summer work. Well here is to 2011,Have a good one!!


----------



## EGLC

You really need to get a worker and work for both trucks...what a waste of a nice truck hahaha


----------



## stotts1

Man, ole boy loves to tell folks what they _SHOULD_ be doing. blah blah blah and such


----------



## Petr51488

That tractor would have been perfect for the massive storm we got last week. We had 25'' of snow. My snowblowers were useless.. that tractor would have saved my ass and made some serious cash last week. Thank god we dont get snows like that often. I did however buy myself a 9hp honda snowblower just incase this happens again.


----------



## plow3232

EGLC;1180396 said:


> You really need to get a worker and work for both trucks...what a waste of a nice truck hahaha


You don't have a worker for 2 trucks and a atv? . Do you only have it as a back up? do you have work for atv? or you just plow and salt and then use it for side walks? if yes, how does this work? I'm just curious, and I am not trying start a fight in the internet. If you don't want to answer that's fine.


----------



## EGLC

stotts1;1180479 said:


> Man, ole boy loves to tell folks what they _SHOULD_ be doing. blah blah blah and such


least my all my trucks work haha I'm not starting nothing, just speaking from a business stand point. Equipment not working = money LOST.


----------



## deere615

Burkartsplow;1180362 said:


> Everything looks great Brad. How great is it not having to load bags of salt in the spreader? I am loving just pressing a button and watching that salt fly out of the spreader and the money saving on material is the best. How many hp is the bobcat and I would love to have one for summer work. Well here is to 2011,Have a good one!!


Its nice, especially with the bigger lot and few others this year. Yes, I love your setup alot better with being able to see out the back window, but that was just to expensive of an option for me. I still use bagged though for the snowex and when that truck is doing small lots. And I wont lie I have put a bag or 2 in the v-box when i had to salt a drive and the spreader was empty lol I feel kinda stupid doing it but in the end its alot easier for just one or 2 drives lol
The Bobcat is 27HP and has done great for me. Hopefully I can get a few jobs this summer for it. I actually have to pull some hedges out with it this week-works great for that!


EGLC;1180396 said:


> You really need to get a worker and work for both trucks...what a waste of a nice truck hahaha


I do when it snows, when we only have a dusting Just I go out but anything over 2inches both trucks go out. If I need a full time worker this summer I will have one. Neither truck is a waste right now I can drive around the blue one and the spreader and plow can stay on the HD which saves time same with in the summer I was able to leave the HD loaded with equipment and use the blue truck to run to school estimates etc. Plus I have used both trucks multiple times on big jobs. Each turck sees about 10k a year. My trucks work great for me and I dont know how I did it with just one. Wait till I get another this year then youll really be complaining


stotts1;1180479 said:


> Man, ole boy loves to tell folks what they _SHOULD_ be doing. blah blah blah and such


lol


Petr51488;1180536 said:


> That tractor would have been perfect for the massive storm we got last week. We had 25'' of snow. My snowblowers were useless.. that tractor would have saved my ass and made some serious cash last week. Thank god we dont get snows like that often. I did however buy myself a 9hp honda snowblower just incase this happens again.


I know shoulda called me! we got nothing I was ready to drive out that way with the tractor and plow!!


plow3232;1180936 said:


> You don't have a worker for 2 trucks and a atv? . Do you only have it as a back up? do you have work for atv? or you just plow and salt and then use it for side walks? if yes, how does this work? I'm just curious, and I am not trying start a fight in the internet. If you don't want to answer that's fine.


In the winter both trucks go out for 2inches or more. I have a helper in the spring and for and big jobs in the summer. Both trucks are not out 8hrs everyday all year long but each is a backup to one another and both get used not just one sitting around. Both act as work/personal trucks
The atv really doesnt go out regularly, for the snow we have everything is usually shoveled. It is only used for walks when we get a ton of snow like last year- used it the whole month of feburary and man it saved my back and time, it stayed on site at a few buildings I do that are close that whole time. It is also used up my camp when we go up there in the winter. The atv is what I first plowed with my first season and it really costs me nothing to keep the plow on it as my atv is my summer toy


EGLC;1181035 said:


> least my all my trucks work haha I'm not starting nothing, just speaking from a business stand point. Equipment not working = money LOST.


All my equipment works and makes money.trucks dont have to be out 8hrs everyday all year long, in fact they shouldnt if you work all your trucks and equipment every day all year long with nothing as a backup its bound to catch up to you sometime, this is why guys with way to much work and not enough equipment can go out of business. how do you think guys can leave big equipment sitting on sites waiting for snow, and plow equipment and trucks sitting in storage all summer because they are only used for snow?


----------



## randomb0b123

are you getting a dump truck next


----------



## deere615

randomb0b123;1181334 said:


> are you getting a dump truck next


I want one but I think a diesel pickup might be first. I really dont do a ton of landscaping and my dump trailer can do just as much as a 1ton dump. If I get alot of landscaping I could invest in a bigger dump trailer which wouldnt cost too much-dump trailers are cheaper on insurance plates an liscencing. But I dont know what snow would bring next season and a dump with a plow and spreader will be nice too. Really dont want to invest in a diesel dump. The 2 pickups would be full tim work trucks and the diesel would be a personal/backup/heavy hauler. I do alot of driving to my camp and towing trucks in the summer so we will see.... Thats all the details I am giving away right now...Thumbs Up


----------



## randomb0b123

hahah are you interested in investing in a 2001 ram that dosent get used haha its a v10 its towed whatever ive put behind it easily


----------



## deere615

randomb0b123;1181370 said:


> hahah are you interested in investing in a 2001 ram that dosent get used haha its a v10 its towed whatever ive put behind it easily


No thank you. Not a fan of dodge at all no offense. I want a duramax. My trucks have towed whatever I wanted also they just dont always like it!


----------



## randomb0b123

ya id rather have chevys too but i end up with dodges. i found out today this kid that went to my high school that had a really nice crew cab duramax (unfortunately a stupid short bed) recently got rid of it and now has one of those out of proportion ugly 2011 f250s...... what is he thinking.........


----------



## hauler1000

nice stuff


----------



## BossPlow614

Idk what you're talkin about but the 2011 Fords look sweet. And the dodge v10s are the absolute biggest pieces of sh!t ever haha

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## randomb0b123

thats soooo weird nobody asked you but you answered anyway thats a bad habit that you need to stop, i think its you thats the biggest piece of sh!t ever. other than the ac compressor going bad that engine has not given me one problem. end of conversation go get a horse and live in the mountains and dont bother anybody


----------



## BossPlow614

Kiss my a$$, this is a public forum.

Sorry for this guy making your thread off topic Bosetti..


----------



## deere615

hauler1000;1181425 said:


> nice stuff


Thanks!


randomb0b123;1181407 said:


> ya id rather have chevys too but i end up with dodges. i found out today this kid that went to my high school that had a really nice crew cab duramax (unfortunately a stupid short bed) recently got rid of it and now has one of those out of proportion ugly 2011 f250s...... what is he thinking.........





EmJayDub;1181556 said:


> Idk what you're talkin about but the 2011 Fords look sweet. And the dodge v10s are the absolute biggest pieces of sh!t ever haha
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





randomb0b123;1181887 said:


> thats soooo weird nobody asked you but you answered anyway thats a bad habit that you need to stop, i think its you thats the biggest piece of sh!t ever. other than the ac compressor going bad that engine has not given me one problem. end of conversation go get a horse and live in the mountains and dont bother anybody





EmJayDub;1182628 said:


> Kiss my a$$, this is a public forum.
> 
> Sorry for this guy making your thread off topic Bosetti..


Geez! Well heres the way I look at it everyone is entilted to their own opinion and no reason to fight over it. I am a diehard chevy man But I still respect my friends and their trucks- whatever it is they drive. I have always liked people that make their truck standout from an ordinary stock pickup.
My opinion is I dont like the the front end of the new 2011 but it might grow on me, I have always liked the work look of superdutys my favorite was probably the 05-07 and I liked 08-10 also, But thats MY opinion to each his own guysThumbs Up


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6

randomb0b123;1181887 said:


> other than the ac compressor going bad that engine has not given me one problem


The 8.0 V10 isn't to bad of a motor. I know a guy with 300k on his and the only problem he had was a deer haha


----------



## randomb0b123

BlackBirdWS.6;1182937 said:


> The 8.0 V10 isn't to bad of a motor. I know a guy with 300k on his and the only problem he had was a deer haha


thankyou its thirsty but its been good haha


----------



## deere615

Couple things I have done at the shop lately-added some osb on the walls with shovel holders etc and painted the main doors which after mixing a coupl paint cans together I got army green lol


----------



## exmark

Everything looks good man. I don't know about that door though lol.


----------



## deere615

exmark;1184630 said:


> Everything looks good man. I don't know about that door though lol.


Thanks yeah it looks funky but the back is all braced with 2x6's


----------



## deere615

Few plowing pictures, we havent had much mostly just salt events. Had one 3incher in december but mostly an inch here inch there

I picked up some new ones this year and lost a couple. My biggest account being a trucking company. 
This is just one side of the yard







And this was the day we got 3"







Plowing another lot














And some saltingThumbs Up


----------



## exmark

Ive only have one good storm as well, a 3 incher in december. Hopefully this one tonight brings good results lol. How many people do you have working for you? Nice pics and fleet.


----------



## tls22

great pics brad


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Nice pics Brad! Fleet is growing nicely!!


----------



## deere615

exmark;1190137 said:


> Ive only have one good storm as well, a 3 incher in december. Hopefully this one tonight brings good results lol. How many people do you have working for you? Nice pics and fleet.


Thanks we are supposed to get some tomorrow. For Snow its just me and my dad, I have a helper in the spring and for big jobs in the summer most of the mowing and small jobs do by myself


tls22;1190263 said:


> great pics brad


Thanks Tim


J&R Landscaping;1190277 said:


> Nice pics Brad! Fleet is growing nicely!!


Thanks Joe ya its getting there!


----------



## deere615

Hey guys been pretty busy with snow here proabably got 5-6" with alot of drifting 8"+ over the past few days, I have been working steady since tuesday plowing, school and 2-3hrs of sleep a night.

I have got 3-4 pushes and 3-4 saltings outta this so far. I picked up 3 more small commercial accounts over the past few days also. Here is just a few pictures I will get more up and hopefully a nice video in the next week or so, but got another storm system heading this way tomorrow.

First 3 are of a new account that I have had this whole season but didnt have last year pictures only show one side of the place the other side is the same size





















Traffic...







Pushin


----------



## exmark

Nice pics again. Looks like a good storm for you. We just had that storm pass threw here. And my week has been pretty much the same as yours. Plowed and salted monday, tuesday and then night classes monday and tuesday night and then wake up plow out drifted customers all day wensday. Pretty good week, I would say haha. So do you shovel your sidewalks or just push snow and spread salt? Sorry for all the questions this should be my last lol. Thanks


----------



## tls22

Great pics brad...glad you got some snow...dont forget to study..lol


----------



## Omran

nice work man, your 575 is with a viperator, mine does not have one, did you buy it like this or did you have to order one?


----------



## deere615

tls22;1197919 said:


> Great pics brad...glad you got some snow...dont forget to study..lol


yeah me too this was just enough although it had bad timing, first wave hit tuesday rush hour evening, second hit wensday morning rush and third hit thursday morning rush. 
Study whats that? I gave a sleep deprived presentation thursday morning and have a big project paper interview and presentation dues tuesday that I havent even started...


Omran;1198148 said:


> nice work man, your 575 is with a viperator, mine does not have one, did you buy it like this or did you have to order one?


Thanks, and Yes mine has a vibrator it came with it as I brought it used. But you can really put any one on and just run a wire then a switch mine just has a switch mounted to the side of the controller. You dont need it for bagged product but for bulk you do.


----------



## snocrete

Great thread you have going here. Looks like your doing a good job with growing your business at a comfortable rate. Keep up the good work.


----------



## deere615

exmark;1197583 said:


> Nice pics again. Looks like a good storm for you. We just had that storm pass threw here. And my week has been pretty much the same as yours. Plowed and salted monday, tuesday and then night classes monday and tuesday night and then wake up plow out drifted customers all day wensday. Pretty good week, I would say haha. So do you shovel your sidewalks or just push snow and spread salt? Sorry for all the questions this should be my last lol. Thanks


thanks, yeah it was nice. As away! Yes I have walks and do shovel. dont usually have a shoveler with me but a good amount of my plow accounts do have walks plus I have some condos/apartments that I shovel only there are pictures of those on this thread-page 5-but you are not even seeing half of those places in the 2 pictures. there are also pictures in my thread from snowmaggedon last year.

heres some from this storm
walks:








Also have walks at residentials that need shoveled









Oh and how about a picture of a crazy pittsburgher to through in!


----------



## deere615

snocrete;1198648 said:


> Great thread you have going here. Looks like your doing a good job with growing your business at a comfortable rate. Keep up the good work.


Thanks, yeah sometimes it seems a bit fast for me but I have looked at other companies that have grown alot faster so I guess I am doing good


----------



## deere615

More pictures...






















new little lot I just got the other day







driveway plowed today


----------



## deere615

Figured I would post this video, we got a pretty bad ice storm here yesterday. Heres an amatuer fil from someone that was all over the news here. More snow coming tomorrow 3-6":waving:


----------



## mossman381

Thankfully I have never hit ice that bad. There is really nothing you can do about it. Especially going down hill.


----------



## tls22

deere615;1203918 said:


> Figured I would post this video, we got a pretty bad ice storm here yesterday. Heres an amatuer fil from someone that was all over the news here. More snow coming tomorrow 3-6":waving:


Brad i saw that on the weather channel and i thought it was sped up for tv purposes...man those cars where tooling over that hill...crazy..


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

I seen that video on the news also. That one car was flying.
Maybe they'll get this upcoming storm right. Not like the 1-2" that never showed up during the Steeler game.


----------



## deere615

mossman381;1203930 said:


> Thankfully I have never hit ice that bad. There is really nothing you can do about it. Especially going down hill.


Yeah especially with all the hills around here. Its no fun at all.


tls22;1203986 said:


> Brad i saw that on the weather channel and i thought it was sped up for tv purposes...man those cars where tooling over that hill...crazy..


yeah it was on alot of the national news channels also yeah seemed like he was trying to give itgas to steer away from other cars


G.M.Landscaping;1204011 said:


> I seen that video on the news also. That one car was flying.
> Maybe they'll get this upcoming storm right. Not like the 1-2" that never showed up during the Steeler game.


Greg, good to hear from ya. Ya have sure been wrong alot we will see seems like we had hardly any snow this year but I have been out close to 20 times. So much salting


----------



## deere615

Got a nice storm thursday-friday. 6" here, most we had this year in a storm. I plowed for 16hs straight went to class for 3 hrs which I was feeling dead in, then plowed more lots and drives after school till 5:30 so I basically wen 25hrs straight. My dad did 8hrs in the other truck. Today I helped out another plow guy clean up a place and did more drives. 
Pictures!
Oh YA








3 tiny rwd cars trying to make it up a hill all thought they could make it around each other failed and blocked the road









another new lot-welding supply place









Sat in traffice for this-cop was blocking one of the biggest hills in my town until they came to salt it everyone thought there was an accident and were turning around and such









2 of my towns trucks-they got 3 big GM dumps like this and one chevy pickup


----------



## deere615

More pictures and I will through a few more up tomorrow

Blue truck warming up at 2am when I stopped home to grab my dad and grab some food








pushin








Dad pushing
















Attempt at using both plows as a v to get the bulk of the snow to the end


----------



## Jpeg Lawn

Looks Really good buddy, was a nice snowfall. I am kind of sick of it, I want to see some grass !!!!


----------



## deere615

Jpeg Lawn;1208735 said:


> Looks Really good buddy, was a nice snowfall. I am kind of sick of it, I want to see some grass !!!!


Nahh snows awesome, I will be hating the grass after one month


----------



## born2farm

Check your PM when you get a chance.


----------



## EGLC

deere615;1209655 said:


> Nahh snows awesome, I will be hating the grass after one month


ditto on that haha.....how are you picking up these commercials so late? were they just not happy with who they had?


----------



## deere615

born2farm;1209684 said:


> Check your PM when you get a chance.


got it sent backThumbs Up


EGLC;1209744 said:


> ditto on that haha.....how are you picking up these commercials so late? were they just not happy with who they had?


Well I picked up 2 on the last storm a week or so ago which we had about 3" and that was the first real event besides one in december. Plow guy for both of them either didnt show, made the customer mad, or had break downs I never got the whole story nor do I care. I got one phone call that night to have them cleared by the am, and another that morning when their guy didnt show. Got them done when asked and gave them fair pricing as one is my mechanic and the other was a friend of him, and picked up both as regulars.


----------



## deere615

Couple more pictures, First plowing video to come this week
Pittsburgh in a snow storm








What my shop street looks like I moved some snow and cleared the garage doors with the bobcat








Dirty truck-washed it right after this








And yesterday I had to help my nieghbor down the street his truck wouldnt start-plowed one place for him then pulled his truck out with mine so the tow company could get to it


----------



## tls22

Great pics brad...glad your keeping busy


----------



## deere615

Been out alot this year mostly salt events. I believe I went through like 27ton so far not including bags. I just got 10 ton delivered yesterday. Couple pictures, The salt is actually from another delivery from 2 weeks ago which was 8.5 tons.

2500hd salting









10ton dump









Salt pile









Pushing the salt into the bin









and a pic from the other morning coming down a hill heading to an account on the big industrial island here


----------



## Jpeg Lawn

Very nice Brad you can have this snow stuff. I hate it I want to see grass and SOON.


----------



## deere615

Jpeg Lawn;1219666 said:


> Very nice Brad you can have this snow stuff. I hate it I want to see grass and SOON.


I am loving it! Well I have been kinda tired lately but anyways this yar has been awesome. Almost all salting and thats where the $$ are if you ask any landcaper. Especially in Pittsburgh!


----------



## Jpeg Lawn

I think its just this job I am subbing It is ridiculous and I dont like subbing!!!!!


----------



## deere615

Jpeg Lawn;1221204 said:


> I think its just this job I am subbing It is ridiculous and I dont like subbing!!!!!


nope I have heard of guys subbing around here for 35 an hour. And I though 50 was cheap!


----------



## deere615

Few more pictures...

















Had to plow the front of an abandoned lot for another place I do. Snow was extremely wet, thick, and heavy to push


----------



## McG_Landscaping

Love the setup Brad! Eventually im hoping to grow as you have! Next year i am looking to pick up some larger plowing/salting contracts. Hopefully we get some more snow before the grass season starts. You never know with this pittsburgh weather though!


----------



## deere615

McG_Landscaping;1226779 said:


> Love the setup Brad! Eventually im hoping to grow as you have! Next year i am looking to pick up some larger plowing/salting contracts. Hopefully we get some more snow before the grass season starts. You never know with this pittsburgh weather though!


Thanks! This has been an awesome snow season. Salting is where the $$ are here in Pittsburgh. I will have to keep an eye out for ya I am in bellevue a good amount and once in a while west view


----------



## chs1993

deere615;1227172 said:


> Thanks! This has been an awesome snow season. Salting is where the $$ are here in Pittsburgh. I will have to keep an eye out for ya I am in bellevue a good amount and once in a while west view


Guess we know who you want to win the superbowl! But im just mad with the ravens lol


----------



## deere615

chs1993;1227177 said:


> Guess we know who you want to win the superbowl! But im just mad with the ravens lol


lol I m not a diehard football fan but ya I hope they win


----------



## deere615

For those that havent seen it the new snow plowing video for this season:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=117338


----------



## deere615

Pushing some wet heavy snow...


----------



## randomb0b123

4wd low range?


----------



## McG_Landscaping

yeah i know what your stuff looks like so i will definitely keep an eye out for ya! i wanted to see if you had any tips on picking up commercial mowing contracts in our area? I already have a 1 mil liability insurance for mowing and i am looking for some larger, or more profitable, contracts than my residential. same thing with the plowing for next year! any tips would be very helpful!
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## njsnowremoval

I really like the 2500, It really handles the load well. Hows the snow fogg? would you recomend it? ad is it a TE? thanks


----------



## deere615

randomb0b123;1236023 said:


> 4wd low range?


Actually no I left it in HI range but plowed in 1st gear


McG_Landscaping;1236164 said:


> yeah i know what your stuff looks like so i will definitely keep an eye out for ya! i wanted to see if you had any tips on picking up commercial mowing contracts in our area? I already have a 1 mil liability insurance for mowing and i am looking for some larger, or more profitable, contracts than my residential. same thing with the plowing for next year! any tips would be very helpful!
> Thanks,
> Scott


Yes commercial is nicer but you really gotta be on top of things to service them well. Alot of mine came from referals. Plus I do a little advertising here and there. I also got 1 or 2 from people telling me a business needed snow plowing for the season and I just would walk in andgive my card or a bid and tell them to call if interested. 
I usually never just walk into random places or do cold calls


njsnowremoval;1236190 said:


> I really like the 2500, It really handles the load well. Hows the snow fogg? would you recomend it? ad is it a TE? thanks


Yes I think my truck handles every load from trailers to the plow extremely well. Alot of friends seem to think different but My 2500hd with no lift etc sits alot higher than others I see around.
I like the snowdogg few little tings I would change to beef it up but for the price I like it and will buy another. TE? what do you mean? The model of mine if an 8ftEX


----------



## njsnowremoval

TE means trip edge,Did you have it installed? if not hows the install?


----------



## deere615

njsnowremoval;1237206 said:


> TE means trip edge,Did you have it installed? if not hows the install?


Oh ya no mines full trip but buyers did recently come out with trip edge. Yes I had my plows installed by the dealer, I installed my spreaders though


----------



## njsnowremoval

Sorry for asking so many questions but here it goes.,

WHerer did you rin the wires to the preader in the back, more the one on the 1500 the snow ex. is it under the bed along the framE?i understand wireing and know how to wire into the cab and such but have never run wires all the way to the back of the truck? thanks in advance.


----------



## deere615

njsnowremoval;1237375 said:


> Sorry for asking so many questions but here it goes.,
> 
> WHerer did you rin the wires to the preader in the back, more the one on the 1500 the snow ex. is it under the bed along the framE?i understand wireing and know how to wire into the cab and such but have never run wires all the way to the back of the truck? thanks in advance.


Just ran them along the frame whereever I felt was best. Keep them away from lines exhaust etc. Going into the cab I drilled a hole through the firewall


----------



## njsnowremoval

Yea we do subs and sound system installs on all our vehicles and friends cars. so i know all about hiding wires trough the trim and fire walls.


----------



## deere615

Sneak Preview to the the second plow video of 2010-11 Thumbs Up


----------



## bubbles10

looks awesome man whens it goin to be done


----------



## randomb0b123

looking forward to watching it but its gonna be muted if i have to hear that song haha


----------



## njsnowremoval

awsome sneak peak. cant wait till the whole version comes out.


----------



## AndyTblc

I work in media part time, on the radio end, but I know a lot about the video part of media as well, and I will give you credit, your SPP (sneak peak preview) caught my attention and is giving me a little suspense, which is good lol, not to sound like a nerd


----------



## EGLC

prob not the best idea to go flying through large piles like that 

good job on the editing...ps please change the music Thumbs Up


----------



## deere615

bubbles10;1241961 said:


> looks awesome man whens it goin to be done


Thanks 2-3 weeks probably


randomb0b123;1241990 said:


> looking forward to watching it but its gonna be muted if i have to hear that song haha


haha thanks no the song I already have picked out for the whole video is a different one although it is classic rock. I just picked that one because I liked the begining and it fit the preview video well


njsnowremoval;1242090 said:


> awsome sneak peak. cant wait till the whole version comes out.


Ty


AndyTblc;1242711 said:


> I work in media part time, on the radio end, but I know a lot about the video part of media as well, and I will give you credit, your SPP (sneak peak preview) caught my attention and is giving me a little suspense, which is good lol, not to sound like a nerd


Thanks, yeah that was the idea! I just took the better clips and put them there. 


EGLC;1242764 said:


> prob not the best idea to go flying through large piles like that
> 
> good job on the editing...ps please change the music Thumbs Up


No really? its my equipment, I dont do that but for the video. I paid for everything and know what I am doing to it. I would never never do that to anyone else equipment, nor do I even like driving other people trucks/equipment I stick to my own stuff and if I break it I know its on me and me only
Yeah that will be a different song that will suite the video a little better I just liked the tune of that song for the sneak preview


----------



## bugthug

Nice video.


----------



## aperfcrcle

EGLC;1242764 said:


> prob not the best idea to go flying through large piles like that
> 
> good job on the editing...ps please change the music Thumbs Up


whatt? smashing into piles is the best things you can do for your equipment!! the bigger they are, they better they are for your truck! 

lookin good brad, how you liking that tractor so far? i am aiming towards a skid for next winter, but i gotta get a few more things before then.


----------



## deere615

bugthug;1242957 said:


> Nice video.


Thanks:waving:


aperfcrcle;1244690 said:


> whatt? smashing into piles is the best things you can do for your equipment!! the bigger they are, they better they are for your truck!
> 
> lookin good brad, how you liking that tractor so far? i am aiming towards a skid for next winter, but i gotta get a few more things before then.


Thanks tractor has worked great for me and I am so glad I made the switch to bulk and did it that way this year. Skids have their place too I searched all summer for a decent used skid but couldnt find anything worth while it was just better to spend a little extra, have a warranty, and be able to build credit by financing it.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Video looks great. looking forward to the end product.


----------



## deere615

Burkartsplow;1244967 said:


> Video looks great. looking forward to the end product.


Thanks man!


----------



## deere615

Have had anything in over a week and it was in the 60's here today and to think 1 year ago we had snow up to our heads! haha

Couple pictures from back in January


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

i Must say i am very impressed with the way with the way your truck looks deere Thumbs Up


----------



## deere615

XxChevy-HDxX;1246403 said:


> i Must say i am very impressed with the way with the way your truck looks deere Thumbs Up


Thanks, I got ideas for a couple more trucks too, just need to find them for the right $$payup


----------



## njsnowremoval

Ideas?? I like the 1500 for sale?


----------



## deere615

njsnowremoval;1246876 said:


> Ideas?? I like the 1500 for sale?


Possibly all depends what trucks I find for sale. In the last 6 months I only found 1 I wanted and it got sold out from under me Not much out there in the used market right now


----------



## chevyman51

deere615;1246915 said:


> Possibly all depends what trucks I find for sale. In the last 6 months I only found 1 I wanted and it got sold out from under me Not much out there in the used market right now


There is not much in the used market anywhere I hace been looking for 6 months for one everyone wants gold for crap.


----------



## deere615

chevyman51;1247028 said:


> There is not much in the used market anywhere I hace been looking for 6 months for one everyone wants gold for crap.


I hear ya and the ones I like are always over priced. I have been looking hard for the past few months and off/on the last 8 months. Tough to find what I want for the price I want


----------



## bmac32

i figured i read this thread before it becomes as long as you lawnsite one


----------



## tls22

How was the 7 of wet snow brad?


----------



## njsnowremoval

HAHA, i know what you mean ive read trough his lawnsite one a couple a times. It its long, but very informative.


----------



## bmac32

njsnowremoval;1249940 said:


> HAHA, i know what you mean ive read trough his lawnsite one a couple a times. It its long, but very informative.


yes it is i went through it 1st for photos and then i went back and read it


----------



## deere615

bmac32;1249730 said:


> i figured i read this thread before it becomes as long as you lawnsite one


haha well thanks for reading!


tls22;1249833 said:


> How was the 7 of wet snow brad?


Uggh got 8-10 of heavy wet snow it was tough on me and the trucks coulda did without that storm but got everyone cleared fast, I will have to give you a call 


njsnowremoval;1249940 said:


> HAHA, i know what you mean ive read trough his lawnsite one a couple a times. It its long, but very informative.


haha thanks nj a couple times geez! I couldnt even do it once. It is pretty neat to see the growth 


bmac32;1249948 said:


> yes it is i went through it 1st for photos and then i went back and read it


yeah photos are the cool thing reading it must take forever there are some informative aprts and some just **** chat lol

I will get pics up from this storm soon guys


----------



## bmac32

deere615;1251315 said:


> yeah photos are the cool thing reading it must take forever there are some informative aprts and some just **** chat lol
> 
> I will get pics up from this storm soon guys


i was sick for two days so i used it


----------



## njsnowremoval

HAHA Brad is it? 

Yea well i figure your buisness is starting just as mine is. with the exception of my dad isnt as supportive and sure as hell wont build me a trailer. He could but his days of doing that kind of thing are over now. HAHA. I find it very imformative to read your threds. Any way looks like your building a nice company.


----------



## deere615

njsnowremoval;1251340 said:


> HAHA Brad is it?
> 
> Yea well i figure your buisness is starting just as mine is. with the exception of my dad isnt as supportive and sure as hell wont build me a trailer. He could but his days of doing that kind of thing are over now. HAHA. I find it very imformative to read your threds. Any way looks like your building a nice company.


Ya My dads great, but trust me he wasnt always supportive, though my parents let me do what I wanted because they trust me they did stop me but They didnt want me to get a plow nor a bigger mower nor another trimmer and so on, even to this day my dad laughs at me or says why did you buy that what do you need that for?? You dont need another truck? lol But I really did need it all nows the time to build a business quickley when I dont have a house, girlfriend etc.
He built the trailer mainly cause he wanted a little one and always just wanted to try and build one It was very nice of him to let me use it for 2 years and let me put the racks on it etc, I had the money for one at the time though. I also brought the gorilla assist for that trailer, tires, light bulbs and other maintenance was all done and paid for by me, when I brought my new trailer I even let him keep that lift assist and i brought another.


----------



## njsnowremoval

Well they are supportive, MY dad is a Pita when it comes to buying new stuff and adding equipment. He doesnt understand, he does however trust me. my mother understands and supports what i explain to her. My hope is to grow quickly and expand into numourse feilds of the landscaping feild. i went about talking to my parents about plowing very carfully. i spoke to my neibor who plows and aranged a ridealong. they knew i wanted to plow when i get my truck but showing that i wantnted to learn from someone experienced showed them i was going to be responsible.


----------



## deere615

njsnowremoval;1251680 said:


> Well they are supportive, MY dad is a Pita when it comes to buying new stuff and adding equipment. He doesnt understand, he does however trust me. my mother understands and supports what i explain to her. My hope is to grow quickly and expand into numourse feilds of the landscaping feild. i went about talking to my parents about plowing very carfully. i spoke to my neibor who plows and aranged a ridealong. they knew i wanted to plow when i get my truck but showing that i wantnted to learn from someone experienced showed them i was going to be responsible.


If its your money they really cant stop you I have asked my parents for very little and have never asked for any money. I do alot for them also give them extra materials trim all our bushes mow the lawn and mush mush more


----------



## njsnowremoval

Well said.


----------



## deere615

Well probably Had our biggest storm of the season the other day . Got hammered with 8-10" of wet snow Monday into Tuesday. We stayed on top of everything but it was tough shoveling and tough on the trucks. Lots and lots of accidents. I plowed 17hrs straight went to class for 3hrs then plowed for another 4. My dad plowed 16 straight in the blue truck!
Some pictures:














wet & sticky snow it was clumping and sticking to the blades like crazy







Mcdonalds 1am lol


----------



## deere615

Few more
Accidents
This was on the main interstate into Pittsburgh at about 11pm. No one was going any where probably 30 plus fender benders stuck cars etc. luckily I snuck around the majority of it. No plows or cops were even there, saw one tow truck








Another accident plow truck 2 cars and an 18wheeler








After that the highway was empty besides a few 2wd cars stuck on the sides








The morning after-Tuesday Morning








Penndot pushing back berms


----------



## bubbles10

nice pics man


----------



## njsnowremoval

Nice pics like the 2500 it has really come along since you bought it.


----------



## aperfcrcle

nice pics bro-montana


----------



## deere615

bubbles10;1252618 said:


> nice pics man


Thanks Brandon


njsnowremoval;1252837 said:


> Nice pics like the 2500 it has really come along since you bought it.


thanks yeah its time for another truck to build up lol


aperfcrcle;1252892 said:


> nice pics bro-montana


Thank you


----------



## exmark

Nice pics man. Your lucky. Im wishing we had snow like that.


----------



## lawnkid14

this is off topic but i want to bed liner the side of my truck just like you did. May i ask how much of the bed liner you actually used, and also where all did you put it on. thanks


----------



## deere615

exmark;1253642 said:


> Nice pics man. Your lucky. Im wishing we had snow like that.


Thanks we havent had a ton probably just an average season here


lawnkid14;1254661 said:


> this is off topic but i want to bed liner the side of my truck just like you did. May i ask how much of the bed liner you actually used, and also where all did you put it on. thanks


I brought a gallon and put on 2 coats and used half a gallon. Then before this winter I put on a third coat I still have a bit left. I did the sides inside of the doors and everywhere I could bet on the back. Check out this thread this is all the stuff I have done to that truck and that is on the first page
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=101643


----------



## deere615

Bobcat cleaning doors in front of the shop


----------



## tls22

very nice pics brad...i wish i got a storm like that


----------



## deere615

tls22;1255734 said:


> very nice pics brad...i wish i got a storm like that


Thanks Tim, ya I really need another salting or 2 to get rid of all this salt I got but doesn't look to promising just tons of rain here


----------



## McG_Landscaping

Brad, I was reading your posts and saw you were looking for a new truck or two? what are you looking for? I can keep my eye out in the area if you want!

~Scott


----------



## deere615

McG_Landscaping;1256589 said:


> Brad, I was reading your posts and saw you were looking for a new truck or two? what are you looking for? I can keep my eye out in the area if you want!
> 
> ~Scott


Left ya a message thanks scott


----------



## deere615

Well got the plows and salters all cleaned up, painted, greased, and fluid filmed and put away the other day. Salts all still sitting out and controllers are all still in the truck for a little while just in case though.

Emptying the salter-had it loaded from the big storm we were supposed to get a week ago and didn't






.

All clean






















Stored away in the corner, till next seasonThumbs Up


----------



## mossman381

Yup, snow season is over.


----------



## njsnowremoval

^^ HAHA looks good, I really like the snow dogg


----------



## randomb0b123

the meyers looks like a joke next to the snow dog haha


----------



## deere615

mossman381;1268574 said:


> Yup, snow season is over.


near 70 here today!


njsnowremoval;1268603 said:


> ^^ HAHA looks good, I really like the snow dogg


Me to its a nice looking plow


randomb0b123;1268624 said:


> the meyers looks like a joke next to the snow dog haha


Yeah it does I wouldn't mind having a small snowdogg on it but the meyer is not too old and is light and does a great job. Its sometimes nice having the smaller plow to be able to see and maneuver better for smaller jobs


----------



## bruin250

Nice pics,love your equipment!


----------



## deere615

Well its been quite the summer. Quick update on everything as winter is getting close- Lost my blue truck to a fire almost 2 months ago it was sitting cold and cause was ruled undetermined. :crying: Tough to loose your first truck... I was not there at the time my gram saw it and 2 of my cousins up the street tried to put it out. took fire department a long time to get there and nothing was left. So I was in a rush to buy a replacement. Ended up going to kentucky to get a 2007 nbs 3500HD dually I will put a dump on plow and spreader. Also 2 months ago I picked up a personal truck its a 2008 chevy duramax got lots of plans for her but no plow or spreader, many more pictures to come:


----------



## randomb0b123

nooooooooooo thats awful sorry to hear that but glad you upgraded good luck


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

Wow thats something glad ur alright and Sweet replacements!!


----------



## deere615

randomb0b123;1356816 said:


> nooooooooooo thats awful sorry to hear that but glad you upgraded good luck


ya thanks dually has alot of miles but they are highway she should be good


XxChevy-HDxX;1357353 said:


> Wow thats something glad ur alright and Sweet replacements!!


I know right? I really just wish I knew the cause so it doesnt happen again ya it burnt a little of my nieghbors siding but no one was hurt and the truck was all that was lost

Heres all that I have left of it
Some how the manual which was in the glove box and a plastic silverado emblem on the drivers side of the cab didnt burn other wise there was nothing left from the whole front the wiendshield was even in a few big globs


----------



## randomb0b123

Still have the white one with the snowdogg?


----------



## McG_Landscaping

think we will get any snow this week brad? im throwing on the salter sunday just in case


----------



## deere615

randomb0b123;1357512 said:


> Still have the white one with the snowdogg?


Oh yeah thats my main work truck! Its got the saltdogg v box too. 


McG_Landscaping;1357545 said:


> think we will get any snow this week brad? im throwing on the salter sunday just in case


Dear god I hope not I am not ready I should be done with leaf cleanups but I need at minimum 3 days and it looks like more rain on tuesday Hopefully any snow holds off one more week then I should be ok


----------



## havenlax18

McG_Landscaping;1357545 said:


> think we will get any snow this week brad? im throwing on the salter sunday just in case


Are the calling for snow in our area???? I am not ready.


----------



## randomb0b123

what bed and plow and spreader are you going to get for the dually


----------



## bubbles10

brad, did you get the 3500 finished yet


----------



## deere615

havenlax18;1358614 said:


> Are the calling for snow in our area???? I am not ready.


philly might be different we have a small chance here Wednesday I believe 


randomb0b123;1358620 said:


> what bed and plow and spreader are you going to get for the dually


regular dump bed its a rugby and probably a snowdogg v plow and an under tail gate electric spreader on the dump


bubbles10;1358795 said:


> brad, did you get the 3500 finished yet


bo not even close got some things added and upgraded still got alot of maintenance fluids etc, dump plow spreader needs to be installed, its gotta get lettered then I gotta do all the lights on it.


----------



## randomb0b123

do you like the mounts on those snowdoggs? had any problems with it? we had one on a 2011 super light duty at work and i was pretty impressed with how the plow was made and its beefyness but the truck mount looked like they cheaped out a little i thought. i wasnt a huge fan of the attachment process either looks like it could get difficult down the road with wear.


----------



## deere615

What the dump looks like so far painted sides to match 03, timbrens, fan clutch and new gator belt did a few other things too I will get pictures up soon


----------



## mossman381

Does that 3500 have a factory rear sway bar?


----------



## bubbles10

looks really nice so far brad


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

Sorry to hear about your truck! Glad you found some nice replacements though!


----------



## toroplowman

what did you use for the black bottom part of your cab and truck? bed liner or what


----------



## BossPlow614

That would be line-x...


----------



## toroplowman

is it roll on or spray can


----------



## deere615

mossman381;1359275 said:


> Does that 3500 have a factory rear sway bar?


I believe thats what that is


bubbles10;1359342 said:


> looks really nice so far brad


thanks


Brant'sLawnCare;1359827 said:
 

> Sorry to hear about your truck! Glad you found some nice replacements though!


ya thanks


toroplowman;1359956 said:


> what did you use for the black bottom part of your cab and truck? bed liner or what


roll on herculiner you can buy the kit at normal autopart stores


EmJayDub;1360182 said:


> That would be line-x...


looks like line x but its herculiner done by me for $80 alot cheaper than line x


toroplowman;1360252 said:


> is it roll on or spray can


get a whole gallon with the kit and it has special rollers with it


----------



## njsnowremoval

Cnat wait to see the finished product on that rig.


----------



## deere615

Dual optima red tops on the dump. Wired both batteries together with a breaker in between. Than ran one big wire from the second battery to a maxi fuse then into the cab where I put a soderless fuse panel to run wires for lights.


----------



## deere615

Havent got too much done with the dump lately been busy with school and trying to wrap everything up with the end of lawn season. Did get 20tons of salt delivered a little while ago









The few things I got done on the dump-set of heavy duty seat covers and put organizers,tools,etc behind the seats.


----------



## Calvinslawns

I like that organizer you have in the last pic. Looks like you have a top notch company. Keep up the good work.


----------



## highlander316

where'd you get the seat covers from? Also what material are they made of?


----------



## deere615

Calvinslawns;1379399 said:


> I like that organizer you have in the last pic. Looks like you have a top notch company. Keep up the good work.


thanks the mesh one is just from pep boys and the white thing I actually made from a piece of plastic 4x4 cover that is used on porches/railings I cut it to size then drilled holes for spray cans and screwdrivers etc


highlander316;1379565 said:


> where'd you get the seat covers from? Also what material are they made of?


Those are seat savers I brought those ones off summit not sure what they are made of but its what I have in the 03 and what I had in my half ton. They are nothing fancy but the best seat covers for work trucks they are thick dont rip and repel liquids very well


----------



## born2farm

Looking good Brad. I have the exact same seat covers in my 06.


----------



## deere615

More updates-Got the 03 2500HD all ready for snow- cleaned her up, undercoated, changed all fluids, put the plow and spreader on, and changed hydro oil in the plow.

























Also this is what I normally keep in any snow plowing truck- Snow plow brand shovel for light snows, a plastic scoop shovel for the heavier ones, and a 5gallon pail to salt walks etc. In the 03 I keep bags and a small spreader also.









Pallet of salt and pallet of calcium









DUMP UPDATE-went in the other day for the dump install should have it in about a week then she will go in for the plow and spreader when they can fit it in


----------



## randomb0b123

that looks nice


----------



## MikeRi24

looking good Brad, glad to hear you're making progress with the 3500! We've all been fortunate that there hasnt been any real snow yet so there more time to work on stuff!


----------



## teamgreendude

Brad,
Whats your opinion in the snowdogg Plow? I'm still deciding between a boss plow or snow dogg. I'm also very impressed with how far you've come with your company, I'm currently a freshman studying horticulture and i hope i can soon have as much as you do. Did you plow snow freshman year in collage? I need someone for next year because my school is a 2 1/2 drive back.


----------



## randomb0b123

team green thats a no contest question go with boss snowdogs arent bad but they are cheaper to buy at least around here


----------



## deere615

randomb0b123;1382581 said:


> that looks nice


thanks


MikeRi24;1382939 said:


> looking good Brad, glad to hear you're making progress with the 3500! We've all been fortunate that there hasnt been any real snow yet so there more time to work on stuff!


yeah its been a nice break for the past 2 weeks I been gettting some stuff done just sucks with not much income coming in


teamgreendude;1383045 said:


> Brad,
> Whats your opinion in the snowdogg Plow? I'm still deciding between a boss plow or snow dogg. I'm also very impressed with how far you've come with your company, I'm currently a freshman studying horticulture and i hope i can soon have as much as you do. Did you plow snow freshman year in collage? I need someone for next year because my school is a 2 1/2 drive back.


I like the snowdoggs they work for me-they are built a little cheaper I have broken 2 headlights and 2 motor covers but we usually dont get as much snow here as other areas do but they work for me


randomb0b123;1383055 said:


> team green thats a no contest question go with boss snowdogs arent bad but they are cheaper to buy at least around here


Yeah depending on where you live Boss is definetly a better plow though I have never used one go by the old saying you get what you pay for. For the money the snowdoggs are nice


----------



## deere615

Not too much going on here still no real snow yet pretty much like everyone else had one salting only a few places over the weekend but nothing real major in the long range forcast either. Few pics below also one of the dmaxs back rack to help with the snow situationThumbs Up


----------



## randomb0b123

awww how cute haha. idk about having the stars and bars and chevy sticker on the work truck man


----------



## born2farm

randomb0b123;1385875 said:


> awww how cute haha. idk about having the stars and bars and chevy sticker on the work truck man


I believe that is on his personal truckThumbs Up Looks good Brad.


----------



## randomb0b123

oo well that in the case please have at it!!


----------



## deere615

randomb0b123;1385875 said:


> awww how cute haha. idk about having the stars and bars and chevy sticker on the work truck man





born2farm;1386331 said:


> I believe that is on his personal truckThumbs Up Looks good Brad.


Correct Dmax is my dd and weekend truck I still haul stuff with it but dont really use it for actual work too much


----------



## deere615

Got the dump back today- bed is installed it should be getting the plow and spreader 1st week of january


----------



## mossman381

Looking good


----------



## chevyman51

Looks good maybe we will get some snow then and you can try it out


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Like I said over on LS Brad, looks great. That truck seems to sit alot nicer now too with that bed on it.


----------



## Deerewashed

some 285's would look good....the trucks front wheel wells look empty(but that is in a dream world, in reality i know these are fine for a w/t)


----------



## mercer_me

The dump looks good Brad. What plow and spreader are you planing on putting on it?


----------



## McG_Landscaping

mercer_me;1389704 said:


> The dump looks good Brad. What plow and spreader are you planing on putting on it?


Look in his signature


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor

Finally!!! Ive been checking this thread daily, lol. Looks awesome man, should be a great truck for many years to come. Can't beat white trucks with the bedliner on them, I did that on mine. You got a great fleet going!


----------



## AmericanPlower

Hey, you said you got a vibrator for your SnowEx 575? you can add that onto your spreader after you've had it? or does it have to be a certain spreader? i have the same spreader and would like to spread bulk, but it doesnt and needs a vibrator...


----------



## IC-Smoke

The dump looks great! keep up the good work and success! Thumbs Up


----------



## MikeRi24

Very nice Brad! You are a better man than I for having that much patience with getting that truck done. I would have been freaking out if it was ready to roll a week after I got it.


----------



## deere615

mossman381;1389412 said:


> Looking good


thanks nice video you put up last night too:waving:


chevyman51;1389425 said:


> Looks good maybe we will get some snow then and you can try it out


maybe haha I am enjoying this break though!


KL&M Snow Div.;1389498 said:


> Like I said over on LS Brad, looks great. That truck seems to sit alot nicer now too with that bed on it.


thanks yes it does I need to crank the torsion bars a few turns tho


Deerewashed;1389662 said:


> some 285's would look good....the trucks front wheel wells look empty(but that is in a dream world, in reality i know these are fine for a w/t)


I am going to swap out the 2 fronts which are 235 85 16's with 2 used all terrians 245 75 16s I have


mercer_me;1389704 said:


> The dump looks good Brad. What plow and spreader are you planing on putting on it?


v


McG_Landscaping;1389915 said:


> Look in his signature


yeah haha thanks there it is I forgot I put that there last week


ProLawn Outdoor;1389956 said:


> Finally!!! Ive been checking this thread daily, lol. Looks awesome man, should be a great truck for many years to come. Can't beat white trucks with the bedliner on them, I did that on mine. You got a great fleet going!


ThanksThumbs Up


AmericanPlower;1390017 said:


> Hey, you said you got a vibrator for your SnowEx 575? you can add that onto your spreader after you've had it? or does it have to be a certain spreader? i have the same spreader and would like to spread bulk, but it doesnt and needs a vibrator...


Yes that spreader had a vibrator but I sold the spreader. you can put one on any spreader, most any vibrator will work just be sure to use a big piece of steel plate on both sides and big washers or else it will vibrate the bolts out of hols through the plastic


IC-Smoke;1390052 said:


> The dump looks great! keep up the good work and success! Thumbs Up


thanks!


MikeRi24;1390139 said:


> Very nice Brad! You are a better man than I for having that much patience with getting that truck done. I would have been freaking out if it was ready to roll a week after I got it.


haha I was busy with other stuff so I guess thats what kept me sane


----------



## randomb0b123

woahhhhhh man red flag on the tire swap there! 2 different sized tires on 4wd truck is no good it will get bad and ugly if you put it in 4x4


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

randomb0b123;1390538 said:


> woahhhhhh man red flag on the tire swap there! 2 different sized tires on 4wd truck is no good it will get bad and ugly if you put it in 4x4


Agreed, you'll start tearing **** up pretty quick...


----------



## mossman381

Guys a 235/*85* is the same diameter as a 245/*75*. The 245 is a little wider.


----------



## randomb0b123

summit website says a 235 85 is 31.70x9.40 and 245 75 is 30.60x10 thats over an inch difference that drivetrain could end up going to hell in a handbasket if you did that


----------



## Squires

235/85/16 = 31.7in
245/75/16 = 30.5in


----------



## mossman381

You guys are right. Just checked tire rack. I guess I assumed they would be a lot closer to the same size. I guess not. Brad might be thinking the same thing.


----------



## deere615

Wow glad I posted that, I wasnt thinking its probably best I dont swap them than. I will have to check the back but I am pretty sure those are the same as the front currently now too. The fronts are there now should make it through winter One has about 65% tread the other is probably about 25-30% If so I will buy new ones I dont want to take that chance of screwing anything with the truck up. Thanks guys


----------



## FuturePilot4u

sweet looking dump!!! get the hood bug deflector and it will look ever cooler!


----------



## deere615

FuturePilot4u;1401598 said:


> sweet looking dump!!! get the hood bug deflector and it will look ever cooler!


Thanks I been debating on that I have one on the 03 and one on the dmax so I probably will get one for the dump soon too


----------



## McG_Landscaping

did you plow/salt last night and today


----------



## deere615

McG_Landscaping;1402705 said:


> did you plow/salt last night and today


Oh yeah it was a busy one salted and cleaned everything from 2am-7am, took dump to get plow and spreader, then was having salter problems on the 03 took a quick one hour nap then it was back at it all the way till this evening fighting all those mini blizzards. That was a nice little storm got a lot of salting and only had to do a little bit of plowing


----------



## EGLC

we got nothing


----------



## deere615

EGLC;1402771 said:


> we got nothing


haha this was the first real snow we had before this we had 2 events where it basically was just a dusting on grass surfaces


----------



## Burkartsplow

Hey Brad, is the dump all done?


----------



## S-205

Is that a snow plow shovel I see? How do you like them?


----------



## EGLC

better put some wheel well covers on those rear wheels...


----------



## deere615

Burkartsplow;1404017 said:


> Hey Brad, is the dump all done?


The plow and spreader just got installed, I will try and get some pictures tomorrow. of it all, as for done no stil got all the lights to do and a few other things I will do in spring


SmokeyBacon;1404504 said:


> Is that a snow plow shovel I see? How do you like them?


yes love them especially for this area where we have all light snowfalls if it gets to be way to much I use the scoop shovels to scoop snow, but for the most part the snow plows work for scooping also. These shovels are the best hands down!


EGLC;1404704 said:


> better put some wheel well covers on those rear wheels...


No, I dont like the look, I borught a few cans of spray bed liner that I am going to do the bottom of the bed and the back of the splash gaurds


----------



## deere615

Had a small storm the beginning of this week anywhere from 1-3 at my lots. it was a long storm lost of little bursts of heavy snow so I got a little plowing in and a lot of salting.


----------



## deere615

And a few more.


----------



## EGLC

looks aren't everything.


----------



## randomb0b123

i agree with eglc if i had spent that much on a nice new dump bed id be doing everything i could to make it last as long as possible


----------



## deere615

This is true but I dont think the bed will rot away before the truck is down and sure I could probably use the bed again. I am going to bedliner it see how it looks in a year and if its starting to rust I will get fenders.


----------



## Burkartsplow

deere615;1405891 said:


> This is true but I dont think the bed will rot away before the truck is down and sure I could probably use the bed again. I am going to bedliner it see how it looks in a year and if its starting to rust I will get fenders.


I think if you put bedliner on it that it will be fine for years to come. Brad I was thinking of adding this material to the liner of my beds?http://www.superslide.com/. You give them the measurements and they send you a whole kit and joint compound in order to seal the dump. I would think it would add even more life you your bed and anyone elses.


----------



## deere615

Burkartsplow;1405907 said:


> I think if you put bedliner on it that it will be fine for years to come. Brad I was thinking of adding this material to the liner of my beds?http://www.superslide.com/. You give them the measurements and they send you a whole kit and joint compound in order to seal the dump. I would think it would add even more life you your bed and anyone elses.


Ya me too, That looks like nice stuff I just dont know if I would trust the joint seal to keep all air and moisture out-I wouldnt want anything underneath that causing rust faster. I bet that stuff would be nice for salt tho


----------



## deere615

Dump pictures, I have noticed a few upgrades buyers has done so far even though I have yet to use the plow-they changed the motor cover which I broke 3 of on my other plow, I also like the blade hieght on this plow better as its a bit shorter than the EX which I always thought was a bit tall when driving around
First 2 are from the day I got it-Snow in those pictures is the most we got this year so don't get too excited!


----------



## deere615

Salter pictures and also added backup/work lights to the dump
















The tray drops down to get out clogs or clean it when you are done:


----------



## EGLC

any reason why you're using halogen when you can go LED for same price?

truck came out nice...what you have into it? 20kish


----------



## GMCHD plower

Looks great Brad! Curious to know what made you go with the undertailgate spreader instead of another vbox?


----------



## deere615

EGLC;1407124 said:


> any reason why you're using halogen when you can go LED for same price?
> 
> truck came out nice...what you have into it? 20kish


Yes halogens help melt off snow and ice on the lights, I love leds but just not for those I will however be putting led amber warning lights all over whenever they get here(back order 3weeks!)
I will use led work lights on my dmax though



GMCHD plower;1407126 said:


> Looks great Brad! Curious to know what made you go with the undertailgate spreader instead of another vbox?


bobcat lift height-I don't think my bobcat will lift high enough for a vbox in the dump. V-boxs are alot easier to install, operate, and are less wear and tear on the bed but I can also hold more in the dump bed than I can in a box-therefore less trips back to the shop


----------



## McG_Landscaping

looks awesome brad! im sure it looks in place right with your other trucks!


----------



## bubbles10

looks great brad. do the wires on the lights for the plow get tied back i never seen them hang like that before


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

That looks awsome!!


----------



## A&J Landscaping

Real nice setup good luck with it.


----------



## Burkartsplow

The truck looks great Brad! What is the reasoning for going with the 8.5 blade instead of the 9.5 blade. I know it is plenty big as I used to run a dump with an 8.5 on it and it did great, but I would have maybe gone with the larger blade on that truck. But you know your accounts and I know that there is a reason behind all decisions as I have been questioned for the way in which I outfit a truck as well. It is going to be nice to load that truck up and salt all of your accounts and not have to worry about making a second trip. Once I get a dump I am going to go the same route as you. Are you going to be running both trucks throughout the storm or is the dump going to get less work then the 2500. Good Job.Thumbs Up


----------



## deere615

McG_Landscaping;1407136 said:


> looks awesome brad! im sure it looks in place right with your other trucks!


Thanks Scott, I know matching fleet now!


bubbles10;1407161 said:


> looks great brad. do the wires on the lights for the plow get tied back i never seen them hang like that before


I see what your talking about I noticed that also and want to tie those back with a zip tie, they are left longer like that because the headlights are adjustable


XxChevy-HDxX;1407250 said:


> That looks awsome!!


Thanks!


A&J Landscaping;1407339 said:


> Real nice setup good luck with it.


thank you


Burkartsplow;1407355 said:


> The truck looks great Brad! What is the reasoning for going with the 8.5 blade instead of the 9.5 blade. I know it is plenty big as I used to run a dump with an 8.5 on it and it did great, but I would have maybe gone with the larger blade on that truck. But you know your accounts and I know that there is a reason behind all decisions as I have been questioned for the way in which I outfit a truck as well. It is going to be nice to load that truck up and salt all of your accounts and not have to worry about making a second trip. Once I get a dump I am going to go the same route as you. Are you going to be running both trucks throughout the storm or is the dump going to get less work then the 2500. Good Job.Thumbs Up


Reasoning is tight areas around here especially when driving down some streets. Eventually down the road if I have a few larger accounts where another truck will only stay on one or 2 lots I might go with a bigger blade like the 9.6 or more likely an xpandable wing like the xls you have.
This dump can still do driveways if I have to also with the 8.6 blade on it.
Depends on the storm-most storms under 2" my dad will come out with me and help do walks etc, anything over 2" both trucks will go out. Most likely, at least this season, the 03 will still see most of the plow work since I can carry bags of salt and calcium and do driveways easier with it. Next year could be different.


----------



## Burkartsplow

deere615;1407800 said:


> Thanks Scott, I know matching fleet now!
> 
> I see what your talking about I noticed that also and want to tie those back with a zip tie, they are left longer like that because the headlights are adjustable
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> thank you
> 
> Reasoning is tight areas around here especially when driving down some streets. Eventually down the road if I have a few larger accounts where another truck will only stay on one or 2 lots I might go with a bigger blade like the 9.6 or more likely an xpandable wing like the xls you have.
> This dump can still do driveways if I have to also with the 8.6 blade on it.
> Depends on the storm-most storms under 2" my dad will come out with me and help do walks etc, anything over 2" both trucks will go out. Most likely, at least this season, the 03 will still see most of the plow work since I can carry bags of salt and calcium and do driveways easier with it. Next year could be different.


That is the same reason I only got the 8.6 v instead of the 9.6 v as I can still do drives with the truck. Plus you can add the wings to the plow in the future if you have to dedicate it to a couple of large lots for a lot cheaper then buying another plow.


----------



## bubbles10

ok i see now i forgot about the adjustable lights. looks great love the look of the stainless and the black body


----------



## Deerewashed

are the mounts interchange for the v and the straight? on a smallish storm where you only need one truck would you ever just put the vee on the 03?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Truck looks good Brad. Ever thought about putting the bed liner along the bottom of the dmax?


----------



## S-205

The dump looks awesome man! How do you like it so far? You probably haven't used it in the snow yet..


----------



## born2farm

Looking good Brad. Let me know how you like the V! I am between that and a Boss next year on my truck.


----------



## mercer_me

The new truck looks great Brad. I really like that set up.


----------



## deere615

bubbles10;1408094 said:


> ok i see now i forgot about the adjustable lights. looks great love the look of the stainless and the black body


yeah I love the look too!


Deerewashed;1408125 said:


> are the mounts interchange for the v and the straight? on a smallish storm where you only need one truck would you ever just put the vee on the 03?


No although the new straight blades might be-the mounting system is a bit different but very similar, I am not sure if its just the v's or if its buyers new design all together i will have to look at the newer blades sometime


KL&M Snow Div.;1408177 said:


> Truck looks good Brad. Ever thought about putting the bed liner along the bottom of the dmax?


thanks Austin, yes I have but I am not going to get it bedlinered, I am going to get it professionally painted black so it has a cleaner look but still matches


SmokeyBacon;1408486 said:


> The dump looks awesome man! How do you like it so far? You probably haven't used it in the snow yet..


Thanks everything seems nice so far but I havent got to use the dump, plow or spreader yet!


born2farm;1408575 said:


> Looking good Brad. Let me know how you like the V! I am between that and a Boss next year on my truck.


I will if I get to use the stuff some this year I might try and do a review on the plow and spreader if not next year


mercer_me;1408997 said:


> The new truck looks great Brad. I really like that set up.


Thanks!


----------



## deere615

Dont think I posted this yet but heres a quick video from inside the 03 plowing in last weeks snow


----------



## mossman381

I run the controller with my left hand and steer and shift with my right. That would drive me nuts trying to shift with the controller in my hand.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Ahh! Watching that video of you pushing snow bugs me, because I'm not pushing it too! haha


----------



## CSPM LLC

Truck looks great!


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

Can you post a video for the video.. I would like to see how it moves around. Would really appreciate it


----------



## deere615

mossman381;1410238 said:


> I run the controller with my left hand and steer and shift with my right. That would drive me nuts trying to shift with the controller in my hand.


see i have more trouble with the controller in my left hand since I am right handed, I feel this way there is no moving my hands although it doesnt always stay on the shifter but the controller always stays in my hand, even when I am driving on the road alot or at least in my lap.
Also I always have my hand on the steering wheel this way also, but everyone is different if were gunna be in the truck that long you gotta be comfortable!


KL&M Snow Div.;1410455 said:


> Ahh! Watching that video of you pushing snow bugs me, because I'm not pushing it too! haha


haha we are supposed to get a bit here tomorrow night


CSPM said:


> Truck looks great!


Thanks!


XxChevy-HDxX;1410942 said:


> Can you post a video for the video.. I would like to see how it moves around. Would really appreciate it


What do you mean by a video for the video?


----------



## mossman381

deere615;1411266 said:


> see i have more trouble with the controller in my left hand since I am right handed, I feel this way there is no moving my hands although it doesnt always stay on the shifter but the controller always stays in my hand, even when I am driving on the road alot or at least in my lap.
> Also I always have my hand on the steering wheel this way also, but everyone is different if were gunna be in the truck that long you gotta be comfortable!


Brad, I am right handed too. I still prefer to use the controller in my left hand.


----------



## deere615

mossman381;1411314 said:


> Brad, I am right handed too. I still prefer to use the controller in my left hand.


When normal driving what do you tend to drive with most both hands, left, or right? Thinking about it I normally drive with just my left or right but tend to drive with my right more, plowing though I use left.
My dad tends to drive like you with the controller in his left hand and he is right handed. I find it odd to because in the summer he drives a piggyback flat bed and it has a manual so he drives with left shifts with right


----------



## bubbles10

if we get the snow they say, are you gonna be running the new v blade


----------



## mossman381

deere615;1411384 said:


> When normal driving what do you tend to drive with most both hands, left, or right? Thinking about it I normally drive with just my left or right but tend to drive with my right more, plowing though I use left.
> My dad tends to drive like you with the controller in his left hand and he is right handed. I find it odd to because in the summer he drives a piggyback flat bed and it has a manual so he drives with left shifts with right


Now that I think about it, without the plow, my right hand is what I use to drive mostly. I did have manual shift trucks in the past. That might be one of the reasons that I use my left hand for the controller.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

ohh sorry deere i mixed up my words lol i meant like post a video of the snowdogg v


----------



## bubbles10

http://www.youtube.com/bobcat61590#p/a/u/0/SHTVLKr3YPs i saw a video on his youtube page thats the link its of the v blade


----------



## deere615

bubbles10;1411473 said:


> if we get the snow they say, are you gonna be running the new v blade


possibly but my dad will most likely be driving that truck I think it might be alot of salting mixed with plowing but it is supposed to snow for like 24hrs so we will see how much comes!



XxChevy-HDxX;1412450 said:


> ohh sorry deere i mixed up my words lol i meant like post a video of the snowdogg v


Oh Ya I actually just put one up the other day I will post it below


----------



## deere615

Supposed to get a bit of snow tonight and tomorrow plow trucks are ready! In the mean time all I can do is play with the play at the show heres a video I put up the other day of a demonstrations of the New snowdogg v plow


----------



## Stik208

Trucks look good, any thoughts of side boards on the dump?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Trucks look good with the blades on them. Wish I could see the blade on my truck right now lol


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX

Deere you have a great looking fleet now i must really say lol The 2500HD would look even more cooler if it had 285's


----------



## randomb0b123

the transmission however would not be cooler with 285s, what bedliner do you use on your trucks?


----------



## deere615

Stik208;1412732 said:


> Trucks look good, any thoughts of side boards on the dump?


Thanks yes haha I am actually working on those this week, I am going to just put one small one on I painted and lettered for winter(I dont need full sides there wont be that much salt and it cuts down visibility) and I am also going to try and paint/letter a few big full boards for the sides for summer I will get pictures when completed


KL&M Snow Div.;1413073 said:


> Trucks look good with the blades on them. Wish I could see the blade on my truck right now lol


Thanks! kinda nice for the most part I leave the blades on since I have the diesel to drive around no taking them on/off unless I got some other job to do in the winter. When it snows ans roads are salty I just drive a plow truck and try and keep the diesel off the roadsThumbs Up


XxChevy-HDxX;1413812 said:


> Deere you have a great looking fleet now i must really say lol The 2500HD would look even more cooler if it had 285's


Thanks, I know I like the look of them matching and all now! Now I dont like 285s on a work truck maybe 265s but I prefer the 245s on that as a skinner tire is better in the snow and it really doesnt see too much mud in the summer, I plan to put bigger tires on the duramax come spring though


randomb0b123;1413820 said:


> the transmission however would not be cooler with 285s, what bedliner do you use on your trucks?


For the sides I use Herculiner which can be brought at most auto stores and do at minimum 2 coats but it usually will need 3. For the beds themselves the 03 had a spray in liner and it has a plastic liner on top. The dmax just currently has a spray in liner which I believe is rhino liner


----------



## GMCHD plower

Brad- Not sure if you already mentioned it, but how many miles are on the dmax/ what do you see for mpg out of it?


----------



## deere615

GMCHD plower;1413907 said:


> Brad- Not sure if you already mentioned it, but how many miles are on the dmax/ what do you see for mpg out of it?


I bought it with 118k and there is 124k on her now. I am only seeing 14mpg. I was seeing 11 when I towed the dump from KY. Theres a few mods that need to be done to make these newer diesels run better and see better fuel mileage and I will be doing those soon, DPF delete, probably egr blocker, exhaust, tune etc.


----------



## EGLC

did you salt yesterday? I did...ground had moisture from rain thursday & it was flurrying all yesterday here...trying to get some billing together lol so wedge haven't had anything since October...I'm really hoping it unloads on us soon, picked up another contract yesterday..


----------



## the new boss 92

wow fleet looks great, we also had a truck go up in flames right in our drive way couple months back. it sucks. but it looks like you upgraded nicely!


----------



## MikeRi24

I'm continually impressed with your stuff Brad. You've really got a good operation going on there!


----------



## deere615

EGLC;1414052 said:


> did you salt yesterday? I did...ground had moisture from rain thursday & it was flurrying all yesterday here...trying to get some billing together lol so wedge haven't had anything since October...I'm really hoping it unloads on us soon, picked up another contract yesterday..


Salted a heck of alot in the last 36hrs, probably 10ton, only dropped the blade on 2 accounts. had a little ice and a few dustings. Yeah i didn't have much in December got 2 storms in January but that last one was the same mostly salting. 


the new boss 92;1414198 said:


> wow fleet looks great, we also had a truck go up in flames right in our drive way couple months back. it sucks. but it looks like you upgraded nicely!


Thanks, yeah the dump is a nice upgrade, what kind of truck did you have and was the engine cold?


MikeRi24;1414204 said:


> I'm continually impressed with your stuff Brad. You've really got a good operation going on there!


Thanks Mike same to you!


----------



## deere615

Few pictures from the other day we got a bit of ice friday morning, then about a half inch of snow throughout friday then another half inch into Saturday. Did a lot of salting and plowed 2 places. 
Did 5 loads like this!!








Little plowing








met up with Jpeg after the storm















And washing the truck today


----------



## GMCHD plower

Nice pic's Brad! Hows the HD like loads like that?


----------



## snocrete

deere615;1416052 said:


> Few pictures from the other day we got a bit of ice friday morning, then about a half inch of snow throughout friday then another half inch into Saturday. Did a lot of salting and plowed 2 places.
> Did 5 loads like this!!
> View attachment 108275
> 
> 
> Little plowing
> View attachment 108276
> 
> 
> met up with Jpeg after the storm
> View attachment 108277
> 
> View attachment 108278
> 
> 
> And washing the truck today
> View attachment 108279


Truck looks good in that first picThumbs Up


----------



## Deerewashed

please tell me he only put a 7.5 v on his 1500.....also why didnt he use the dump???


----------



## bubbles10

brad, is that the half ton v plow on that ram if so that looks sweet. and is that mini mart in the pic on big sewickley creek rd.


----------



## born2farm

Looks great Brad. I really need to get a salt route put together for next year. We do three routes of plowing, but not much salting this year. Keep up the good work.

Oh...did you get a chance to put any of those sheets I sent you to work? How do you like them.


----------



## PTSolutions

Looking good brad, so your taking the dump to yankee right? hahaha


----------



## the new boss 92

the motor was cold, just sitting in the driveway. i was about to tow it into the trans shop cause the tranny shat out but it didnt make it. it was my dads expidition we bought brand new in 01 and had 80k on it!


----------



## deere615

GMCHD plower;1416058 said:


> Nice pic's Brad! Hows the HD like loads like that?


Thanks, That was pretty loaded and you can see its sitting level, I never really had it down much further than that she holds it pretty well and handles well for the most part to. I also had about 8 50lb bags of salt between the cab and spreader too. I am not sure how much the bulk weighed I ant to guess about 2000lbs??


snocrete;1416059 said:


> Truck looks good in that first picThumbs Up


Thanks!


Deerewashed;1416094 said:


> please tell me he only put a 7.5 v on his 1500.....also why didnt he use the dump???


yeah thats the new halfton v 7.5 he didnt use the dump because its bigger, less visibilty, and he doesnt do any huge lots so that truck works perfect for him


bubbles10;1416102 said:


> brad, is that the half ton v plow on that ram if so that looks sweet. and is that mini mart in the pic on big sewickley creek rd.


yes it is the new one they just recently came out with, he got a good deal on it he was only going to go with a straight blade but the place he went to was out and offered him a good deal on that one. Yes it is I am not normally over that way too much but I was over there giving him a ride to get the dodge which was at his buddies house


born2farm;1416281 said:


> Looks great Brad. I really need to get a salt route put together for next year. We do three routes of plowing, but not much salting this year. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Oh...did you get a chance to put any of those sheets I sent you to work? How do you like them.


Yeah salting is where its at! I have made up a route sheet for my other truck but I ahvent used all them yet, I plan on changing that stuff for next season and getting it just a bit more organized. I am not going to use those same things I am going to use those sheets and edit them to fit my needs a bit better


ProTouchGrounds;1416501 said:


> Looking good brad, so your taking the dump to yankee right? hahaha


Thanks! Probably not thats what the dmax is for! I always said though I wanted to get a load of gravel and go on the pulling pad with a dump since noone has never done it before!


the new boss 92;1416740 said:


> the motor was cold, just sitting in the driveway. i was about to tow it into the trans shop cause the tranny shat out but it didnt make it. it was my dads expidition we bought brand new in 01 and had 80k on it!


crazy thats how mine was too!


----------



## GMCHD plower

So you would say you like timbrens? Thinking about putting them in the rear of my 09.


----------



## deere615

GMCHD plower;1417194 said:


> So you would say you like timbrens? Thinking about putting them in the rear of my 09.


No I would say I love them! They are totally worth it put them on then never worry about them they are maintenance free. They help so much with the salt and hauling stuff in the summer. I had the on the front and back of my blue 1500 and now I have them on the front/back of this truck and my dump!


----------



## GMCHD plower

deere615;1417304 said:


> No I would say I love them! They are totally worth it put them on then never worry about them they are maintenance free. They help so much with the salt and hauling stuff in the summer. I had the on the front and back of my blue 1500 and now I have them on the front/back of this truck and my dump!


Ok thanks! I want them because of hauling hay trailers, dump trailers, etc/


----------



## bugthug

I have same truck as your 03 almost same spreader. Mine drags ass with 2 yards of salt. Thanks for posting the picture loaded.Do you notice any change in the ride when its empty ?


----------



## McG_Landscaping

looks good brad! I ended up plowing one place in cranberry that had like 3" on it. I didnt know jpeg put a plow on his pickup. I knew he sold the ford. your trucks look good together


----------



## deere615

GMCHD plower;1417320 said:


> Ok thanks! I want them because of hauling hay trailers, dump trailers, etc/


They are very nice airbags do the same thing but you gotta fill them up with air and such. I dont think the ride is bad with a load on the back timbrens others say different. People say airbags ride a bit nicer I have never used them but I like timbrens because they are cheaper, alot less to go wrong, easier to install, and no maintenance


bugthug;1417386 said:


> I have same truck as your 03 almost same spreader. Mine drags ass with 2 yards of salt. Thanks for posting the picture loaded.Do you notice any change in the ride when its empty ?


thats probably what that is as that's the 1.5yard model and its heaped up. I am not sure how much salt weighs per yard? No changes when ride is empty as the back timbrens dont contact the frame until there is a load put on them. The front are always in contact I dont notice much difference but its a work truck. 


McG_Landscaping;1418395 said:


> looks good brad! I ended up plowing one place in cranberry that had like 3" on it. I didnt know jpeg put a plow on his pickup. I knew he sold the ford. your trucks look good together


Yeah he was in a big debate on to put one on the dump or pickup after he sold the ford. He figured the pickup was the best option


----------



## GMCHD plower

deere615;1418411 said:


> They are very nice airbags do the same thing but you gotta fill them up with air and such. I dont think the ride is bad with a load on the back timbrens others say different. People say airbags ride a bit nicer I have never used them but I like timbrens because they are* cheaper, alot less to go wrong, easier to install, and no maintenance*


These are the exact reasons why I wanna get them over airbags.


----------



## deere615

Few more things i did to the dump to get him into snow mode! Made small sideboards and put my number on them. Mounted a snowplow shovel on one and made a little box on the other for a few bags of calcium-I am hoping it doesn't get in the way of loading slat too much.

Also had my dad help me and we modified the cart for my old meyer so it can hold the new v plow. All we need to do was extend and raise the back a bit then the plow goes straight on the truck on level surface-no using the jack


----------



## njsnowremoval

Is that painted on or is it decaled?


----------



## plowingkid35

The dump truck is a gasser right? I bet she really loves the gas


----------



## dooleycorp

good luck,this season


----------



## deere615

njsnowremoval;1421271 said:


> Is that painted on or is it decaled?


Painted I painted the boards then painted the letters it was extremely time consuming! But I am going to try and do ones for the summer also I was very happy the way these turned out and it didn't cost me much at all. 


plowingkid35;1421482 said:


> The dump truck is a gasser right? I bet she really loves the gas


yes, and yes little bit more than the 03 it seems though I haven't calculated it out yet. It does have 2 tanks for a total I think of 52 gallons. 


dooleycorp;1421660 said:


> good luck,this season


Thanks

We got hit with 2" last night I was out for 14hrs with the dump only. more ice and snow coming tonight, I will get pictures up sometime after that:waving:


----------



## deere615

Well we finally had some real snow here thursday into friday had 2" took the dump out only that time and he ran pretty good. just takes a little more getting used to and concentration than the other truck 
Then friday night into saturday we got hit with nasty sleet and heavy wet snow came from about 4-7am where we got about 5-6" double what they forecasted (of course!) Plenty of pictures:








V mode!







Salting;















Steep drive:


----------



## deere615

Loaded with 3tons!!


----------



## deere615

Last few both trucks


----------



## bubbles10

looks great brad how do you like the trip edge on the "V" compared to the full trip straight blade


----------



## Cutter1

open the tailgate more!!


----------



## deere615

bubbles10;1425118 said:


> looks great brad how do you like the trip edge on the "V" compared to the full trip straight blade


Seems to work good I only tripped it on a few small things nothing major yet, I did hit a curb pretty hard with the straight blade though on saturday morning man that was a wake up!


Cutter1;1425250 said:


> open the tailgate more!!


I have it set to open pretty close to the back of the spreader that was just a picture taking as I was putting the bed up and the salt was just coming out, if you look close on the 3rd picture on post #551 you can see its open double that.


----------



## exmark

Nice trucks. How much snow did you end up with?


----------



## deere615

exmark;1426313 said:


> Nice trucks. How much snow did you end up with?


2" thursday night 5" saturday morning but with rain and 60+ degree weather today its almost gone


----------



## deere615

Heres a video I put up the other day of a demonstration of the new under tailgate salt spreader on the dump:


----------



## deere615

Took the bobcat for a ride the other day after a salt delivery and drove it to the local car wash to give it a mid winter bath- sitting indoors with a pile of salt and moisture is not good for anything!


----------



## S-205

Smart thinking, definitely worth the effort!


----------



## mercer_me

How many horse is your tractor Brad?


----------



## S-205

27 horse, 3 cyl Daedong engine I believe.


----------



## njsnowremoval

Whats the legality of driving that, Or any equipment on the street?


----------



## S-205

njsnowremoval;1430624 said:


> Whats the legality of driving that, Or any equipment on the street?


Probably not very...

LOL, don't you just need a plate, insurance and a slow moving sign?


----------



## deere615

mercer_me;1430608 said:


> How many horse is your tractor Brad?


what he said V


SmokeyBacon;1430615 said:


> 27 horse, 3 cyl Daedong engine I believe.





njsnowremoval;1430624 said:


> Whats the legality of driving that, Or any equipment on the street?


Not too sure I think if I had a slow moving triagle I would be fine I had the hadzards on but I had my dad following me in my 03 truck because we were washing both trucks from the last snow storm. 
The one car wash is only a half mile down the road and we really only gotta go a little down one main road through one red light the others are back roads


SmokeyBacon;1430628 said:


> Probably not very...
> 
> LOL, don't you just need a plate, insurance and a slow moving sign?


I have insurance and had hazards on. I would not need a plate but I would probably need a slow moving triangle which I might pickup one someday. Only thing the tractor doesnt have is brake and turn signals.


----------



## Greenboy

how much did that spreader set you back and how are you liking it so far?


----------



## deere615

Greenboy;1431835 said:


> how much did that spreader set you back and how are you liking it so far?


The one for the dump was 3800 installed. its nice through s a little further and more than the vbox just gotta keep the spreader filled by raising the bed compared to the vbox where you just turn it on and go.
The only thing I don't like so far is the way the wires hook up and the way the clean out part works, if you don't have the wires unplugged and drop the bottom it rips the wires out. the wires for the auger motor should go in different way or something and to take the whole unit off you have to take three bolts off and take all the wires off I changed that around by using pins instead of bolts so taking the unit off is a bit easier.


----------



## Greenboy

Good stuff, thanks man


----------



## deere615

Video from the last storm loading up salt in the v-box with the bobcat


----------



## mossman381

Looks like a nice little tractor.


----------



## chevyman51

How do you like that v box I am looking for one for my 2500 for next season.


----------



## exmark

Have you ever thought about putting your tractor on a lot with a pusher?


----------



## randomb0b123

your tractor is cool


----------



## Deerewashed

exmark;1433935 said:


> Have you ever thought about putting your tractor on a lot with a pusher?


at 28 horse, i think it should stay in the shop loading sanders, a 5 or 6 foot pusher wont do much compared to an 8.6 v plow.


----------



## deere615

chevyman51;1433860 said:


> How do you like that v box I am looking for one for my 2500 for next season.


I like it, I like that its not all the way against the cab and gives me room to keep stuff there. I had problems with the controller once which was a big issue with these things-I would recommend if your going to rely heavy on it to buy a white box controller online they don't have the problem the digital ones did, I am going to order one for next season because my warranty will be up. I also had a problem this season with the auger motor but I never heard to much going wrong with those-mine was replaced under warranty,
Some people complain about spread patter but I havent had a problem. I would say over the past year and a half I put 50tons through my spreader


exmark;1433935 said:


> Have you ever thought about putting your tractor on a lot with a pusher?


Ya but I wont its too small for that I brought it to load salt and do light landscaping. If I need something for lots someday I will buy a bigger ct45 or skid steer or a loader


randomb0b123;1434113 said:


> your tractor is cool


thanks !! I think so too they are not too common yet but bobcat skid steers are everywhere here


Deerewashed;1434917 said:


> at 28 horse, i think it should stay in the shop loading sanders, a 5 or 6 foot pusher wont do much compared to an 8.6 v plow.


yes around here a truck can do alot more plus we do alot of salting so a truck will be more efficient


----------



## deere615

First snow plowing video of the 2011-12 season!!!


----------



## njsnowremoval

Saw the new video. looks great what program do you use for editing? also do you always have a video camera rolling?


----------



## mossman381

Nice video Brad. It looked like the plow frame was really close to the camera?


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

deere615;1436438 said:


> First snow plowing video of the 2011-12 season!!!


Awesome vid as usual! My luck with that first shot I would bump the wheel when I got in and took off and crushed the camera :laughing:


----------



## S-205

I like that song you used in the video, driving over the camera almost made me nervous!


----------



## njsnowremoval

is it a Go pro?


----------



## deere615

njsnowremoval;1436445 said:


> Saw the new video. looks great what program do you use for editing? also do you always have a video camera rolling?


I have a program I brought called pinacle studio. And no I do not I alwasy have it in the truck or in my pocket almost all the time though. Some lots I will just pull it out and make a clip or if I have time get out set it up and make a few videos or if a friend or worker is with me and there is no shoveling they will make a few videos for me. 


mossman381;1436505 said:


> Nice video Brad. It looked like the plow frame was really close to the camera?


It was close but the camera was off to the side a bit but it still would have made it under there was a few inches probably


Lawn Enforcer;1436848 said:


> Awesome vid as usual! My luck with that first shot I would bump the wheel when I got in and took off and crushed the camera :laughing:


Thanks! I had made some other clips at night salting where I left the camera in the middle of the parking lot and could barely see and I drove over the center of it a few times never hit it but had to come close!



SmokeyBacon;1437064 said:


> I like that song you used in the video, driving over the camera almost made me nervous!


Thanks! ya me too but I like getting different videos, I am hard on camera I drop them alot I have broken 2 lenses and a video camera over the past year and a half probably


njsnowremoval;1437170 said:


> is it a Go pro?


No I dont have one yet I want to get one of those though. I used to use a flip but last spring I got a kodak playsport and have been using that


----------



## mossman381

deere615;1437348 said:


> No I dont have one yet I want to get one of those though. I used to use a flip but last spring I got a kodak playsport and have been using that


I have been looking at the kodak playsport. How do you like it?


----------



## deere615

mossman381;1437407 said:


> I have been looking at the kodak playsport. How do you like it?


Its definitely a rugged camera and fully waterproof and dust proof. Quality could be a bit better especially at night thats probably my only dislike. Every once in a while the sound is kinda funny like when a camera is a waterproof case since the camera itself is waterproof but for the most part that is ok


----------



## deere615

Got the dump lettered yesterday since its been so nice! I also been working on warning lights on the dump so I will get pictures up soon of those!


----------



## njsnowremoval

Lettering looks good. The GO pros are great. We have one we use for Auto X. They have fallen off and been fine


----------



## deere615

njsnowremoval;1437651 said:


> Lettering looks good. The GO pros are great. We have one we use for Auto X. They have fallen off and been fine


this kodak has withstood alot I like that you can mount the gopro for different angles but i worry about it falling off and loosing it rather than breaking


----------



## S-205

This is weird, but I think I looked at this thread before I fell asleep last night. And I had a dream that I bought your gmc dump, and we got a bunch of snow to plow too right after I bought it, so I felt bad for you. Anyway, thats really odd considering I'm not a GM fan at all. Maybe its a sign...


----------



## deere615

SmokeyBacon;1438137 said:


> This is weird, but I think I looked at this thread before I fell asleep last night. And I had a dream that I bought your gmc dump, and we got a bunch of snow to plow too right after I bought it, so I felt bad for you. Anyway, thats really odd considering I'm not a GM fan at all. Maybe its a sign...


:laughing: that made me laugh out loud!


----------



## IC-Smoke

decals look good! 

your DOT doesnt require a usdot number, or town to be lettered on the truck?


----------



## deere615

IC-Smoke;1438457 said:


> decals look good!
> 
> your DOT doesnt require a usdot number, or town to be lettered on the truck?


Thats iffy here only if I am over a certain weight I would have to have a heavy load of gravel and towing a skidsteer to be there but then I think I would be over the trucks limit. I do however need to get my pa contractor number on my trucks I have had the number for over 2 years and never put it on but that has nothing to do with DOT


----------



## deere615

Finally got the lights in for the dump and got them all put on. They are whelen 500 series 5mm amber leds. Video will be soon!
Did 8 total-2 in front grille, 4 on top of body, and 2 in the back. Ran everything in conduit on the top and wire wrap throughout the rest


----------



## deere615




----------



## bubbles10

deere615;1438515 said:


> Thats iffy here only if I am over a certain weight I would have to have a heavy load of gravel and towing a skidsteer to be there but then I think I would be over the trucks limit. I do however need to get my pa contractor number on my trucks I have had the number for over 2 years and never put it on but that has nothing to do with DOT


brad, does the pa contractor number need to be on the truck or is it optional


----------



## S-205

The lights look wicked! I love lights...


----------



## deere615

bubbles10;1439503 said:


> brad, does the pa contractor number need to be on the truck or is it optional


No its supposed to be on, I know alot of guys didnt at first as well as me but I am seeing them more and more I really don;t know who would enforce it I been stopped twice with trailer/equipment and it was never mentioned


SmokeyBacon;1439824 said:


> The lights look wicked! I love lights...


Thanks! me too


----------



## ghollenberger

Where did you get the seat covers for your truck?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

nice looking stuff and nice job with the leds looks good


----------



## njsnowremoval

Just saw the video. Looks really good. WHats the life expextency on the LEDS? Also when you ran the wires to the dump did you run them to the back first then back to the fron andthe cab? just curiouse how they are routed.


----------



## deere615

ghollenberger;1440187 said:


> Where did you get the seat covers for your truck?


Those are seat savers, I ordered mine from summit racing I get alot of stuff from there. They are a pretty good deal but they take a while because I believe those are shopped straight from seat saver and they are all custom made


Morrissey snow removal service;1440236 said:


> nice looking stuff and nice job with the leds looks good


Thanks!


njsnowremoval;1440268 said:


> Just saw the video. Looks really good. WHats the life expextency on the LEDS? Also when you ran the wires to the dump did you run them to the back first then back to the fron andthe cab? just curiouse how they are routed.


LEDS I beievel are rated for 100,000hrs of use or more I have no worries about any of my leds going bad. ran from top down and everything met & tied together in the back then ran 2 wires from there to the cab plus 2 wires from the front to the cab I will get a picture or 2


----------



## deere615

Video of the lights


----------



## ghollenberger

deere615;1440864 said:


> Those are seat savers, I ordered mine from summit racing I get alot of stuff from there. They are a pretty good deal but they take a while because I believe those are shopped straight from seat saver and they are all custom made
> 
> Thanks for the info. What areas do you work in for landscaping/lawn care? I am mainly in the North Hills and had a few calls for West End area and Coraopolis/Moon area last year. I gave them your number because I thought you were in that general area but I don't want to waste your time having people call you if you don't work in a particular area..


----------



## deere615

ghollenberger;1440973 said:


> Thanks for the info. What areas do you work in for landscaping/lawn care? I am mainly in the North Hills and had a few calls for West End area and Coraopolis/Moon area last year. I gave them your number because I thought you were in that general area but I don't want to waste your time having people call you if you don't work in a particular area..


Hey thanks I appreciate that!! I work in Mckees Rocks Robinson Bellevue Greentree-so the westend is in my area actually its 3 minutes from my shop! I do some in Coraopolis and in Moon All depends where exactly its at and what it is
Rather them call than not Thanks!


----------



## deere615

njsnowremoval;1440268 said:


> Just saw the video. Looks really good. WHats the life expextency on the LEDS? Also when you ran the wires to the dump did you run them to the back first then back to the fron andthe cab? just curiouse how they are routed.


Heres a few pictures you can see the first where they all meet in the back all the big ones right there is for the spreader it is not currently hooked up









this one shows where the wire comes out from the top cab protector(that is not a rusty hole it is a rubber grommet superglued in place since it was a bit loose









and here is where they run down the back of the cab then along the frame of the dump to the back


----------



## deere615

Did shocks on the dump since the old ones one stock with 142k on them. I brought bilstein 5100s same thing I did on the 03 and I also brought a set for the dmax I will put on someday too


----------



## njsnowremoval

What are all of those wires siting in? side box?

Aternatly whats the ratings on those shock and are they hard to install?


----------



## mossman381

Those are nice shocks. I had them on my 08.


----------



## randomb0b123

whatd the shocks cost? let us know how the truck is after driving with them a while


----------



## Mark13

I've got the same shocks on my truck with the lift. Rides quite nice for a 3/4ton.


----------



## deere615

njsnowremoval;1442717 said:


> What are all of those wires siting in? side box?
> 
> Aternatly whats the ratings on those shock and are they hard to install?


Rear gas tank it looks messy but like I said all the ones sitting on the tank right there are for the spreader. Ratings I am not too sure?? But they are made for this truck. They are no different than installing any other shock they all install the same. The back is extraordinarily easy on a dump as you raise the bed and they are right there. Fronts are always a bit tough on my trucks because you have to hold the shaft from spinning when taking off and putting on. Helps to have a second hand but I normally just use a pair of vise grips


mossman381;1442899 said:


> Those are nice shocks. I had them on my 08.


yeah they are I read alot about them and they are smooth and heavy duty. Like I said I put the same ones on my 03 last year and I also bought a set for the dmax


randomb0b123;1442967 said:


> whatd the shocks cost? let us know how the truck is after driving with them a while


I paid $75 a piece thats the cheapest I ever found I got them at shock warehouse-ordered 8 so it was a bit over $600. The truck is a bit smoother but it is still a dump truck. But I definitely noticed a difference as the old ones were pretty shot and hitting pot holes or bumps was pretty loud!


Mark13;1443454 said:


> I've got the same shocks on my truck with the lift. Rides quite nice for a 3/4ton.


Yeah these ones are rated from like 0-2" of lift plus they have ones for more lift obviously I have no lift But they are great shocks and yes thats why I always got them people would say they are very heavy duty and make a 3/4 or 1ton ride very nice


----------



## chevyman51

I was looking on that web site it says those shocks are for trucks with lifts does it make a diffrence if you have a lift or not? Because I didn't think you have lifts on your trucks.


----------



## deere615

chevyman51;1443594 said:


> I was looking on that web site it says those shocks are for trucks with lifts does it make a diffrence if you have a lift or not? Because I didn't think you have lifts on your trucks.


My trucks donot have any lift. They make like 3 models for each truck, I get the ones that usually say 0-2" of lift. If you have a lift more than 2" you need the next ones up. They work fine on non lifted trucks


----------



## njsnowremoval

Hey just curiouse was anything further determiond on the Blue 1500?


----------



## deere615

njsnowremoval;1444463 said:


> Hey just curiouse was anything further determiond on the Blue 1500?


No There will never be anything else like I said when that happened a week later they ruled it undetermined and thats what it will remain at there will be no further investigations or anything truck was gone that day and probably at a scrap yard week later...


----------



## PTSolutions

surprised you got those good 5100s for the dump. if it were me id just get the standard heavy duty bilsteins. those 5100s are for better ride, and in a dump, is that a necessity lol?


----------



## deere615

ProTouchGrounds;1444484 said:


> surprised you got those good 5100s for the dump. if it were me id just get the standard heavy duty bilsteins. those 5100s are for better ride, and in a dump, is that a necessity lol?


Not really no it did help a little but like I said its still a dump I am not sure how much cheaper the standard ones are but since I wanted the for the dmax I just ordered double I usually buy the best parts i can for my trucks and since I had these on my other truck and liked them and it seems alot of other like them as well I got them for the dump


----------



## deere615

Had a small storm over the weekend- probably got around 2" further out got 5" but it was a very slow scattered storm that was accompanied by a lot of wind so really I just did alot of salting all weekend. Only had the 03 out for the storm


----------



## deere615

Few more!

Taking a break waiting to salt more!








They make my truck look tiny
















All dirty after the storm


----------



## AndyTblc

My dad drives for Roadway....err um YRC, the ding bats from Yellow ruined the company. But even though it's YRC (Yellow Roadway Corporation) They still have the Roadway guys and the Yellow guys working under the same roof, they don't like eachother


----------



## S-205

How do you like having a single cab? Resting in the truck kinda sucks with it I'd think?

Obviously its for work, so you shouldn't be resting anyway!


----------



## deere615

AndyTblc;1449530 said:


> My dad drives for Roadway....err um YRC, the ding bats from Yellow ruined the company. But even though it's YRC (Yellow Roadway Corporation) They still have the Roadway guys and the Yellow guys working under the same roof, they don't like eachother


Cool, I never new they didnt like each other haha, the few drives I met all were nice we were salting at like 4am last time and a guy rolled in from Michigan he had followed the snow storm the whole way he told me! 


SmokeyBacon;1449659 said:


> How do you like having a single cab? Resting in the truck kinda sucks with it I'd think?
> 
> Obviously its for work, so you shouldn't be resting anyway!


I love it for a work truck! I have never had a problem I have camped out in the truck many times and slept sitting straight up in the driver seat!

My personal truck is extended cab but having an extended cab 8ft bed is just to big for me plowing and hauling trailers- and I need an 8ft bed a 6ft wont do it for me

Yeah I had to wait though like i said the snow was coming in bursts no point in going home and changing etc for an hour-someday i will have a heated shop with a couch and TV!!


----------



## S-205

Awesome, I prefer the look of regular cabs over quad and ext. The 8ft bed is sure helpful though you're right!

I like the idea of a shop with a couch and a TV. Your accounts aren't very close to your house?


----------



## deere615

SmokeyBacon;1449859 said:


> Awesome, I prefer the look of regular cabs over quad and ext. The 8ft bed is sure helpful though you're right!
> 
> I like the idea of a shop with a couch and a TV. Your accounts aren't very close to your house?


they are all prtty close most within 10 minutes but I still dont feel like going in the house taking my boots off changing and getting all comfy to just do back out I was watching the radar on my phone and the next round was close


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

deere615;1449903 said:


> they are all prtty close most within 10 minutes but I still dont feel like going in the house taking my boots off changing and getting all comfy to just do back out I was watching the radar on my phone and the next round was close


I usually just hang out in my truck now too since I plow 30min from my house. Stop at the 24hr gas station and grab some snacks and relax for a bit, usually have an equipment trader magazine in the truck to help pass the time.


----------



## Burkartsplow

I have a few parking garages I do that are centrally located. I just slip into one of them and pull into a little cubby area and I dont have snow building up on the truck and I can still see a section of the lot to monitor the situation and watch radar. Your right Brad, if I go home and get all relaxed it makes it so hard to head back out. 
I started looking for 3500 cab and chassis this week. I am either going to go with the SS or aluminum rugby dump or the aluminum truckcraft zeus dump body with the under tailgate system like yours. I have talked to a dew others with the same setup as yours and they said it is the way to go. Alot better the the tailgate replacement units since you dont have to keep the bed in the up position as much with the under tailgate.


----------



## S-205

So true about going in and getting comfortable. I like the idea of the equipment trader to pass the time! Thats what I do at home, I'll have to leave one in my truck


----------



## deere615

Lawn Enforcer;1450058 said:


> I usually just hang out in my truck now too since I plow 30min from my house. Stop at the 24hr gas station and grab some snacks and relax for a bit, usually have an equipment trader magazine in the truck to help pass the time.


Yeah sometimes I will stop and grab something to eat to sometimes you will see a few plow trucks lined up at a 24hr resturant I have seen other guys pull intoa corner of a lot turn their parking lights on and go to sleep all the time


Burkartsplow;1450295 said:


> I have a few parking garages I do that are centrally located. I just slip into one of them and pull into a little cubby area and I dont have snow building up on the truck and I can still see a section of the lot to monitor the situation and watch radar. Your right Brad, if I go home and get all relaxed it makes it so hard to head back out.
> I started looking for 3500 cab and chassis this week. I am either going to go with the SS or aluminum rugby dump or the aluminum truckcraft zeus dump body with the under tailgate system like yours. I have talked to a dew others with the same setup as yours and they said it is the way to go. Alot better the the tailgate replacement units since you dont have to keep the bed in the up position as much with the under tailgate.


thats nice to be under cover so no snow builds up! usually I try to stay somewhere somewhat public but not in the middle of a busy place this way I am not to secluded or I dont have some idiot knocking on my window to see if i am dead but I do always lock the doors
Sweet Yeah I never used tailgate replacements but I hear some people like those better, so I think either way you will be happy I got mine so I can just dump excess salt out or still use it as a dump if I have to without removing the spreader. SS or Alum. is the way to go you can take them off and put it on a new truck since they last, they are just $$ and I didnt want to spend the extra at that time


SmokeyBacon;1450535 said:


> So true about going in and getting comfortable. I like the idea of the equipment trader to pass the time! Thats what I do at home, I'll have to leave one in my truck


I have a smart phone and usually bring a charger so I can go on the net, check email pay games etc! but if I can I usually try to grab a quick snooze but sometimes i just cant sleep:bluebounc


----------



## deere615

Video of the saltdogg undertailge bulk spreader on the dump in action!


----------



## deere615

Few pictures been doing some work around the shop and such. Put a slow moving triangle on the bobcat, washed the 03 plow truck and washed the duramax- Also did a few mods to the duramax lately I put a different bumper and smoked fog lights and an afe air intake many more mods to that coming soon


----------



## McG_Landscaping

looks good brad! im ready to take the plow off of my truck


----------



## deere615

McG_Landscaping;1452808 said:


> looks good brad! im ready to take the plow off of my truck


I would really like another salting or 2 here in February I am tempted to take everything off the dump-watch mid march will will get hammered with a big snow storm!


----------



## McG_Landscaping

i have over a ton of salt in my truck i want to shovel out!! but i dont want to have to load it again


----------



## deere615

Got all my trucks sporting the protec SNO stickers now !
Both work trucks on the front fender and the duramax on the back window


----------



## chevyman51

Where did you get those I want some for my trucks


----------



## deere615

chevyman51;1455960 said:


> Where did you get those I want some for my trucks


I got one when I ordered the DVD then they sent me a few more.


----------



## POWER STROKE

deere615;1456856 said:


> I got one when I ordered the DVD then they sent me a few more.


Where
can you find the dvd to order it


----------



## deere615

POWER STROKE;1456886 said:


> Where
> can you find the dvd to order it


you have to contact the marketing department of protech just send them an email


----------



## POWER STROKE

deere615;1456923 said:


> you have to contact the marketing department of protech just send them an email


Thanks for the help and reply, I found their email on another post on here.

Thanks again.

POWER


----------



## deere615

Had a bit of snow yesterday and a ton of wind friday brought down alot of trees and even flipped 2 tractor trailers around here. Customer called and had a few branches down-dang near missed their mustang by a centimeter!! also the front one had to be real close to the car parked on the street too!!


----------



## deere615

Added an underbody tool box and rollup tarp to the dump


----------



## randomb0b123

looking good


----------



## Squires

Does that lock?
A$$holes will take anything, as demonstrated this morning in the "F150 window" thread


----------



## deere615

randomb0b123;1465369 said:


> looking good


thanks


Squires;1465415 said:


> Does that lock?
> A$$holes will take anything, as demonstrated this morning in the "F150 window" thread


yes there is a lock with a key its underneath the handle. Its a pretty nice box door is stainless steel


----------



## plowingkid35

Nice looking rig Thumbs Up


----------



## deere615

plowingkid35;1465995 said:


> Nice looking rig Thumbs Up


Thanks:waving:


----------



## mklandscaping

Where did you get the under box from? Im looking into getting one also and like the one you got
thanks


----------



## deere615

mklandscaping;1466631 said:


> Where did you get the under box from? Im looking into getting one also and like the one you got
> thanks


northern tool they have quite a few different ones


----------



## deere615

2011-12 Snow Fleet picture!! Still have the 03 truck all hooked up for another week or 2 in case we get more. I love how everything matches now!


----------



## Showmestaterida

Where did you buy the rool up tarp kit? Manuel? How much? Looks good.


----------



## randomb0b123

does that quad even get used?


----------



## deere615

Showmestaterida;1466815 said:


> Where did you buy the rool up tarp kit? Manuel? How much? Looks good.


Northern tool manual and I think Like $240 or so



randomb0b123;1466931 said:


> does that quad even get used?


it has alot in the past, this season not once, last season maybe once, and 2010 it was getting used the whole month of February!


----------



## kentucky07

If ya had to choose one of the two setups which would it be? i know both have their pros and cons. But in you option what is the better set up the 2500 or 3500?


----------



## deere615

kentucky07;1467303 said:


> If ya had to choose one of the two setups which would it be? i know both have their pros and cons. But in you option what is the better set up the 2500 or 3500?


The 3500 dump is more versatile I can haul more tow more etc. I like the visibility of the 2500 and its easier to drive trailers with the pickup but the dump would be my choice


----------



## kentucky07

10-4. Sharp looking rigs you got there. How is that dog v treatin yea? We run mvp's love them but wanting to add another v and get ride of one of the old straight blades this year and the cost of the dog makes me half to check them out no one around here runs them.


----------



## deere615

kentucky07;1467686 said:


> 10-4. Sharp looking rigs you got there. How is that dog v treatin yea? We run mvp's love them but wanting to add another v and get ride of one of the old straight blades this year and the cost of the dog makes me half to check them out no one around here runs them.


Thanks, V plow is nice only got to use it one storm though so hopefully it will see more use next year. They are a good price and built pretty well but I have never used any other v plows


----------



## deere615

Last snow plow video of the season:


----------



## plowingkid35

The slide at the end is a cool way to end the video


----------



## IC-Smoke

Great video! the end is BA! Thumbs Up


----------



## Greenstar lawn

Its not letting me view the video from my phone


----------



## chevyman51

Brad the end of that video was bad ass.


----------



## deere615

Thanks Guys!!! I thought the ending of the video was awesome too! I probably watched it 100 times before I even uploaded it to youtube haha


----------



## deere615

Well its that time again! Been working on trucks etc getting everything ready for winter-changing all oils tranny, engine, diffs, transfer case etc, undercoating and so on. Few pics of the dump put new led taillights on got new tires on the back, brakes all the way around.


----------



## deere615

Got salt delivered a few weeks ago and picked up calcium today, actually drove the forklift down the street the place I buy calcium from is right around the corner to my shop!


----------



## ScubaSteve728

looking forward to some good plowing videos
i may make some myself this year


----------



## mossman381

Looking good Brad. New brakes feel so good


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Looking good! You just reminded me, I need to do my brakes before I plow this year...


----------



## randomb0b123

your still alive! hows that sweet tractor been


----------



## MikeRi24

Get ready, I think you're gonna get hammered tomorrow into Thursday!


----------



## CashinH&P

Just read this whole thread. Its nice to see that growing a lawn care company is possible! I'm small now but I hope to grow. 

Love the pics of your trucks. I have also watched almost all of your plowing vids on youtube haha


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Well we finally got some good snow Brad. I didn't get any good pics but hopefully you did.


----------



## deere615

ScubaSteve728;1543631 said:


> looking forward to some good plowing videos
> i may make some myself this year


thanks I am hoping to make one or 2 this year


mossman381;1543643 said:


> Looking good Brad. New brakes feel so good


Thanks and yep to badthe 03 blew and brake line in the last storm and I had no brakes in that truck!


KL&M Snow Div.;1543685 said:


> Looking good! You just reminded me, I need to do my brakes before I plow this year...


thanks


randomb0b123;1543749 said:


> your still alive! hows that sweet tractor been


yep tractors been good suites me well 


MikeRi24;1547498 said:


> Get ready, I think you're gonna get hammered tomorrow into Thursday!


its been a week and a half non stop!


CashinH&P;1547641 said:


> Just read this whole thread. Its nice to see that growing a lawn care company is possible! I'm small now but I hope to grow.
> 
> Love the pics of your trucks. I have also watched almost all of your plowing vids on youtube haha


thanks!!


G.M.Landscaping;1554579 said:


> Well we finally got some good snow Brad. I didn't get any good pics but hopefully you did.


Yep! I got some I will get them up soon it was a heck of a storm probably my busiest ever I felt like had some breakdowns and what not.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Yep, I'm always nervous the first time I go out for the year. Not knowing if anythings going to break and getting back into the swing of it. Luckily I made it thru the storms with nothing major breaking. I did have to do some welding and fixing a wire problem between the storms. Sorry about your breakdowns. I blew out a brake line on my dump plowing couple years ago.

I bought a backup plow truck last year.


----------



## deere615

Well we got a good amount of snow between Christmas and New Years here. Stayed busy for a week straight! 35hrs the first storm and 20 the second. First a few plowing pics


----------



## deere615

And now the bad-first storm all was going well until 1230am plow on pickup stopped working-and little messing around with it and it was a wiring under the hood. But less than an hour later I lost all brakes in that truck and dumps salter controller was not working properly. Needless to say pickup got all new brake lines the next day. and was back on the road for the second storm. 
lately I been cleaning trucks and still doing cleanups on lots etc from last weekends storm.


----------



## snowremoval4les

*!!!!*

Wow, i just read the whole forum and you've definitely had your ups and downs. I love the fleet you have going there, thats awesome! Hope you got everything fixed from that last storm, thats unfortunate it all happened at once :realmad: Goodluck the rest of the year!
Oh yeah that video from last year was BA! the ending was sweet! did you make those all on a windows moive maker type system?
Thumbs Up


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Ouch, that had to suck. Good thing someone or something wasn't in the way when them brakes quit!


----------



## MikeRi24

deere615;1556460 said:


> View attachment 120946


Seen that one before....that sucks. hopefully the rest of the year goes better!


----------



## EGLC

Funny thing, i lost the brakes in my 2003 GMC same storm...all new brake lines + rear rotors & pads.


----------



## deere615

snowremoval4les;1556788 said:


> Wow, i just read the whole forum and you've definitely had your ups and downs. I love the fleet you have going there, thats awesome! Hope you got everything fixed from that last storm, thats unfortunate it all happened at once :realmad: Goodluck the rest of the year!
> Oh yeah that video from last year was BA! the ending was sweet! did you make those all on a windows moive maker type system?
> Thumbs Up


Thanks ya got one more thing to fix tomorrow and dump is up for inspection but no snow in the forecast for this week here. Ya I have a program called pinnacle studio. 


KL&M Snow Div.;1558551 said:


> Ouch, that had to suck. Good thing someone or something wasn't in the way when them brakes quit!


ya I was real careful getting it back to the shop at 130am then the next morning I had to take it to the mechanic and there was cars on the road then just took my time and went slow but I was kinda nervous!


MikeRi24;1558996 said:


> Seen that one before....that sucks. hopefully the rest of the year goes better!


ya hopefully!


EGLC;1559041 said:


> Funny thing, i lost the brakes in my 2003 GMC same storm...all new brake lines + rear rotors & pads.


all my rotors n pads were good I checked over both trucks before winter. I even coat brake lines ever since brake lines went last year on my old truck. but the one line rusted out by the abs unit but shes back on the road now!


----------



## crazyboy

Typical Chevy lines/hoses. Only good for ten years!


----------



## Black01Z

Are the wheels on the dump 16" or 17"?


----------



## deere615

crazyboy;1559541 said:


> Typical Chevy lines/hoses. Only good for ten years!


its a plow truck thats why


Black01Z;1559549 said:


> Are the wheels on the dump 16" or 17"?


16's


----------



## deere615

Bought a spare controller for my pickups salter, I love these spreaders but buyers really needs to do something about their controllers...
Also some new stickers on the spreaders haha


----------



## Showmestaterida

Where did you buy the replacements? How much? Thinking the same for a spare. Havent had an issue yet, knock on wood, Going on 3 years w/ 2 of them. Have u been having issues w/ them?


----------



## Squires

didn't need new tires for the front? they are the same size though for 4x4 purposes?

going to get the truck side for the duramax for the just in case situations?


----------



## deere615

Showmestaterida;1561584 said:


> Where did you buy the replacements? How much? Thinking the same for a spare. Havent had an issue yet, knock on wood, Going on 3 years w/ 2 of them. Have u been having issues w/ them?


Bought them off this guy http://garyae.com/ he is on ebay also but its a bit cheaper to order off his site and the shipping was free and extremely fast I had it 2 days later
I had the pickup one replaced twice but its now out of warranty so thats why I picked up an extra one. The dump one is different and I just had a problem with it but we are still in the process of figuring out if that is a controller or wiring issue. 


Squires;1561884 said:


> didn't need new tires for the front? they are the same size though for 4x4 purposes?
> 
> going to get the truck side for the duramax for the just in case situations?


No I got new tires on the front in the spring they are the same size and only have 3500 or so miles on them. But when I do need new front ones they will probably be matched with the back ones. 
No no plow side for the duramax, with the amount of time and money I have been putting into that truck I really just dont want a plow or spreader on it. I do however hope to add another truck within a year or so


----------



## Showmestaterida

I guess the dealer was way more for the controller? Is the controller brand new .no problems w/ it?


----------



## havenlax18

In PA the contractor number aren't required to be on trucks, it's optional.


----------



## deere615

Showmestaterida;1563054 said:


> I guess the dealer was way more for the controller? Is the controller brand new .no problems w/ it?


dealers want 6-800 for controllers I paid 425 yeah brand new but these are the old style ones I dont even think you can get at the dealer


havenlax18;1572493 said:


> In PA the contractor number aren't required to be on trucks, it's optional.


I thought it was but either way it doesnt matter I put it on just makes me look better than those guys that dont have it I think


----------



## MatthewG

All I can say is wow to the controller website


----------



## deere615

MatthewG;1573142 said:


> All I can say is wow to the controller website


Is that a good or bad wow?


----------



## Showmestaterida

I wasnt sure either. Thinking of grabbing one of these for backup. On saltdoggs website they have them but the background is black on them. Any differences?


----------



## deere615

Showmestaterida;1573550 said:


> I wasnt sure either. Thinking of grabbing one of these for backup. On saltdoggs website they have them but the background is black on them. Any differences?


yes thats probably a digital one and they are the ones that can have problems with


----------



## MatthewG

deere615;1573544 said:


> Is that a good or bad wow?


Im not sure, it seems like slap in the face to buyers, but then at the sane time the guy is capitalizing and its priced well


----------



## deere615

MatthewG;1573677 said:


> Im not sure, it seems like slap in the face to buyers, but then at the sane time the guy is capitalizing and its priced well


Haha ya, I love the buyers products but they really do need to do something about the controllers


----------



## deere615

Been crazy busy here salting non stop it seems, got a triaxle just over a week ago and its almost gone.
Few pics from that load-got a flat in the bobcat 5 minutes before the truck showed up!
Then 2 pics from the troubles in the past week-blew a hydro line on the 03s plow and then was having a problem with the dump to where I thought I blew the back axle! Turned out to be a rubber wheel chock stuck in between the dual wheels:realmad:


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Well it's turning out to be a good year. It's snowing again here. Good thing it was only a wheel chock.


----------



## deere615

G.M.Landscaping;1587628 said:


> Well it's turning out to be a good year. It's snowing again here. Good thing it was only a wheel chock.


Ya just spending alot in salt thats all, I will need another load by next week if we get snow friday. And yes it was a huge life saver being thats all it was for the dump


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

So how many tons in a triaxle and what's that running you?


----------



## deere615

G.M.Landscaping;1588638 said:


> So how many tons in a triaxle and what's that running you?


On average they put about 23 tons in a triaxle. I had 10 tons or so left over from last year so I went through about 50ton so far. I am paying 72.50 delivered a ton not the cheapest not the most expensive but best I could find


----------



## deere615

Spreader LOADED on the last event! and 2 pics in the shop


----------



## Turf Z

got any more pictures of the plow carts you made? interested in welding up something similar for all my plows so i can roll them around the shop easily.


----------



## MatthewG

No Screen in the Salt Dogg??


----------



## deere615

Turf Z;1606437 said:


> got any more pictures of the plow carts you made? interested in welding up something similar for all my plows so i can roll them around the shop easily.


heres the first one we built for the meyer plow i had. gotta try and build it so it jut barley fits under the plow on a level surface. Also use very heavy duty casters them plows are heavy!


----------



## deere615

MatthewG;1606446 said:


> No Screen in the Salt Dogg??


No I took it off after the first use my salt is not to chunky usually and my bobcat can only reach so high so it makes filling the spreader a bit easier that I can actually dump the bucket inside the hopper a bit


----------



## MatthewG

deere615;1607681 said:


> No I took it off after the first use my salt is not to chunky usually and my bobcat can only reach so high so it makes filling the spreader a bit easier that I can actually dump the bucket inside the hopper a bit


I totally know that feeling my Skidsteer can't dump in my Monroe V box in my big dump truck I bet the sides are 11' we have to fold up the screens and shake the bucket


----------



## Deerewashed

Considering the space you have to work with. I think you should invest in a skid steer. then you can turn around in the garage, instead of having to back out with salt with the fel.


----------



## deere615

MatthewG;1607699 said:


> I totally know that feeling my Skidsteer can't dump in my Monroe V box in my big dump truck I bet the sides are 11' we have to fold up the screens and shake the bucket


ya thats how i have to load my spreader haha



Deerewashed;1607737 said:


> Considering the space you have to work with. I think you should invest in a skid steer. then you can turn around in the garage, instead of having to back out with salt with the fel.


Yeah I want to, buying a decent used skid is hard though and I didnt want to buy a new skid hence why I went with the tractor buy someday I will get a skidThumbs Up


----------



## 94gt331

Just read your entire thread, I should be in bed but i enjoyed your reads. I'm about 2 hrs from you in around Altoona PA. We had about 5 smaller storms this year and all Feb had about 5 saltings. I'm hoping to get another big storm before the spring. Nice trucks and good job with your buisiness growing.
One question for you, how many accounts do you guys service? Keep up the good work and success!


----------



## McG_Landscaping

brad i saw your dad driving your 2500 during the last storm by pine hollow. i was waving like a mad man. he probably thought i was crazy


----------



## deere615

94gt331;1608792 said:


> Just read your entire thread, I should be in bed but i enjoyed your reads. I'm about 2 hrs from you in around Altoona PA. We had about 5 smaller storms this year and all Feb had about 5 saltings. I'm hoping to get another big storm before the spring. Nice trucks and good job with your buisiness growing.
> One question for you, how many accounts do you guys service? Keep up the good work and success!


Hey Thanks! I service about 12 or so commercial lots. 4 condos that have all walks 2 have a small driveway. Then 3 or 4 regular residential drives that are hills. anything more than 4" I usually get calls for another 5-10 driveways.


McG_Landscaping;1609406 said:


> brad i saw your dad driving your 2500 during the last storm by pine hollow. i was waving like a mad man. he probably thought i was crazy


haha scott thats awesome! yeah he might have been doing the one business I do on that road. he never said anything I will have to ask him though


----------



## MajorDave

KL&M Snow Div.;743655 said:


> Those lights look pretty good. I need to fix my backup lights. One of them is burnt out :/
> 
> Gonna mount any on that backrack?


-That with those others would light up the night.......


----------



## durafish

I've read through this a few times. Great equipment you have and great job keeping them uniform and looking professional. How do you like those plows? They are pretty cheap and look good just don't know people that have them


----------



## deere615

durafish;1609503 said:


> I've read through this a few times. Great equipment you have and great job keeping them uniform and looking professional. How do you like those plows? They are pretty cheap and look good just don't know people that have them


Thanks! They are good plows for the $$ I think I havent used much else besides the meyer I had but I have had all around good luck with the plows I have


----------



## bubbles10

any video this year?


----------



## deere615

bubbles10;1610539 said:


> any video this year?


Yep just put it up last night! haha here it is only one I got to make this year


----------



## bubbles10

pretty good video, to bad we didnt get more plowing events


----------



## MajorDave

bubbles10;1611149 said:


> pretty good video, to bad we didnt get more plowing events


Got a buddy - used to play for Pens who relocated back to Pitt - he said you guys got a bunch of snow. Now a plow driver and a typical resident may be different - not so much? One plowable storm here in NYC/Long Island in THREE years!


----------



## bubbles10

MajorDave;1611254 said:


> Got a buddy - used to play for Pens who relocated back to Pitt - he said you guys got a bunch of snow. Now a plow driver and a typical resident may be different - not so much? One plowable storm here in NYC/Long Island in THREE years!


we got a good bit of snow alot of salting events not to many major plowing events tho


----------



## deere615

bubbles10;1611149 said:


> pretty good video, to bad we didnt get more plowing events


Thanks and ya I know


MajorDave;1611254 said:


> Got a buddy - used to play for Pens who relocated back to Pitt - he said you guys got a bunch of snow. Now a plow driver and a typical resident may be different - not so much? One plowable storm here in NYC/Long Island in THREE years!


Ya we stayed cold and snowy almost all winter but it was all little snow events 1/2" to 1" snow falls where I am at. Only plowed a few storms we had like 3 or 4 storms that were 4"


----------



## scott3430

I like the vid you made of this winter, nice equipment and shop! Thumbs Up


----------



## deere615

scott3430;1613409 said:


> I like the vid you made of this winter, nice equipment and shop! Thumbs Up


Thanks, Ya the shop is nice but I am not sure how much longer I will be there


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

deere615;1614315 said:


> Thanks, Ya the shop is nice but I am not sure how much longer I will be there


Hope your not being kicked out unexpectedly. Or did you find something else.


----------



## deere615

G.M.Landscaping;1614347 said:


> Hope your not being kicked out unexpectedly. Or did you find something else.


Not being kicked out yet but I have the feeling I might have to find something else soon. I really want my own heated shop but I just wanna by the right place and not rush into it


----------



## deere615

2 quick pics from todays storm, They were calling for 5-8" here but at most of my lots there was only 2 or so, but it was really wet snow!


----------



## mossman381

The snow we got out of that storm was pretty wet too.


----------



## deere615

mossman381;1616244 said:


> The snow we got out of that storm was pretty wet too.


yeah it all melted fast to almost all that snow is now gone just a few piles here and there left


----------



## mossman381

deere615;1616851 said:


> yeah it all melted fast to almost all that snow is now gone just a few piles here and there left


We still have most of it. The roads are clear from the sun and salt but the snow is pretty deep yet.


----------



## deere615

Put all new led work lights on the back of the pickup 2 under the bumper and one on the spreader These are from northern tool 1000lumens and very nice for the price!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Bumpers starting to look a little rough there


----------



## durafish

those look really good. How do they seem?


----------



## Turf Z

Still happy with the snow dogg blades?

I was thinking of picking up one next year to replace a meyer, but the dealer in town said he was getting out of them because so many were coming back with electrical issues. I'm a big fan of them from what i've seen... plus I love the stainless look


----------



## havenlax18

Nice lights and yeah that storm was a big let down


----------



## deere615

2006Sierra1500;1618723 said:


> Bumpers starting to look a little rough there


ya thing was like that when I first got the truck thats why I cleaned and painted it salt does it every winter but this is the worst as all I did this year was salt! But as soon as the weather breaks it will get wire wheeled and painted for the summer


durafish;1618763 said:


> those look really good. How do they seem?


I really like them-they seem built really well and waterproof, low profile and pretty bright. They had really good reviews too so only time will tell I brought a set for my diesel and might eventually buy a set for the dump


Turf Z;1618885 said:


> Still happy with the snow dogg blades?
> 
> I was thinking of picking up one next year to replace a meyer, but the dealer in town said he was getting out of them because so many were coming back with electrical issues. I'm a big fan of them from what i've seen... plus I love the stainless look


Yes I love the look, I have had no electrical problems with plows besides a pin on the wire harness breaking 2 years ago, the salters have electrical/controller problems but the plows have been fine, I had one hydraulic leak 2 years ago and a hydraulic hose blow this year. Oher than that they have been good to me


havenlax18;1619240 said:


> Nice lights and yeah that storm was a big let down


it was just enough for me got to hit everything once then it all melted quick!


----------



## tls22

great video brad


----------



## plowingkid35

Over here in MN we had about 11inches of that wet nastyness. Hard on the trucks thats for sure


----------



## scott3430

2" snow event is a nice amount to push. We had 8-10" of it.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

We had 16-20''....I'm still not sure I was pushing snow that day. I'm convinced it was cement.


----------



## deere615

tls22;1619625 said:


> great video brad


Thanks Tim Hope all has been well for you!


plowingkid35;1619637 said:


> Over here in MN we had about 11inches of that wet nastyness. Hard on the trucks thats for sure


Yeah I am glad my accounts didnt have more 


scott3430;1619642 said:


> 2" snow event is a nice amount to push. We had 8-10" of it.


Yep it was quick and easy


2006Sierra1500;1619730 said:


> We had 16-20''....I'm still not sure I was pushing snow that day. I'm convinced it was cement.


Yeah when its wet and that much thats bad heck even 5" of wet snow is like cement I couldnt imagine 20! Last time we had 20 here was 3 years ago and it was all fluff


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Yeah. It wouldn't have been as bad IF IT WOULD HAVE ROLLED OFF THE BLADE! Lol


----------



## deere615

2006Sierra1500;1619973 said:


> Yeah. It wouldn't have been as bad IF IT WOULD HAVE ROLLED OFF THE BLADE! Lol


ya sucks when that doesnt happen!


----------



## deere615

Hello all, I been slacking this year but figured I would update as to why! I bought a shop this winter and have been working on it non stop, in between plowing non stop with a very busy winter! I have alot of pictures on my lawnsite thread here http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=242555&page=305
But here is a few pictures of the shop when I got it but inside is almost redone will be starting outside this week.


----------



## deere615

Will get more pictures of shop up soon but for now some plowing pics! I dont ever remeber a winter with this many events plow only accounts I served 20 plus times and zero torlence about 50 times

Pickup getting a workout blew out a ball joint, frozen rivers in Pittsburgh and no salt!


----------



## deere615

Slamming into snow piles too hard... dock handle that got stuck in my tire, diing brakes on the truck in the new shop


----------



## deere615

Plow all night work at shop all day blown fuel pump and washing up the trucks


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Fuel pumps are a pain in the ass, aren't they? I didn't even bother dropping the tank on mine, I just chopped a hole in the floorboard above the tank.


----------



## mercer_me

I checked out your pictures on lawn site and the new shop is looking good Brad. It looks like it's been keeping you busy.


----------



## deere615

2006Sierra1500;1781973 said:


> Fuel pumps are a pain in the ass, aren't they? I didn't even bother dropping the tank on mine, I just chopped a hole in the floorboard above the tank.


Thats why I had a mechanic do it, I did brakes but fuel pump and fuel lines I passed on haha


mercer_me;1781986 said:


> I checked out your pictures on lawn site and the new shop is looking good Brad. It looks like it's been keeping you busy.


Thanks, extremely busy!


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Looking good. you're going to be so busy getting the shop going and doing landscaping this spring.


----------



## deere615

G.M.Landscaping;1783099 said:


> Looking good. you're going to be so busy getting the shop going and doing landscaping this spring.


We got a lot done in a month and a half we are trying to finish the outside work painting trim work etc and building a build wall hopefully within the next 2 weeks before I start getting busy been extremely busy though


----------



## GVL LLC

have those snow doggs held up for you? any problems? Im looking at a 2013 ford f-250 and it comes with an 8ft snowdogg and im used to fisher plows so im trying to see how reliable the snowdoggs are?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

GVL LLC;1786349 said:


> have those snow doggs held up for you? any problems? Im looking at a 2013 ford f-250 and it comes with an 8ft snowdogg and im used to fisher plows so im trying to see how reliable the snowdoggs are?


I'm not sure how Snowdoggs are but from what I can see you have a MM1? I'd sell the Dogg with mounts/wiring and pick up some Fisher truckside.


----------



## GVL LLC

2006Sierra1500;1786445 said:


> I'm not sure how Snowdoggs are but from what I can see you have a MM1? I'd sell the Dogg with mounts/wiring and pick up some Fisher truckside.


I am keeping that truck and plow so this would be another truck in the fleet. I just didnt want to havevto take all the snowdogg stuff off and put fisher stuff on.


----------



## deere615

GVL LLC;1786349 said:


> have those snow doggs held up for you? any problems? Im looking at a 2013 ford f-250 and it comes with an 8ft snowdogg and im used to fisher plows so im trying to see how reliable the snowdoggs are?


They have worked great for me the v plow has been flawless the straight blade I have had a few minor issues but I have had that the longest and got it when snowdogg first came out.

Issues I have had-plastic motor cover always breaks, the rubber flap sometimes pulls off from the middle out if your plowinghigh snow amounts, 3 blown hydro lines, corroded pins on wire connectors and broke 2 headlights from vibrating off the base. Really nothing major for 5 seasons of plowing IMO.


----------



## GVL LLC

deere615;1786644 said:


> They have worked great for me the v plow has been flawless the straight blade I have had a few minor issues but I have had that the longest and got it when snowdogg first came out.
> 
> Issues I have had-plastic motor cover always breaks, the rubber flap sometimes pulls off from the middle out if your plowinghigh snow amounts, 3 blown hydro lines, corroded pins on wire connectors and broke 2 headlights from vibrating off the base. Really nothing major for 5 seasons of plowing IMO.


Ok thanks im probably gonna get it


----------



## erkoehler

How many pieces of equipment do you run and what was the major factor leading you to buy the shop?


----------



## scott3430

I like your shop. What size is it?


----------



## deere615

erkoehler;1786710 said:


> How many pieces of equipment do you run and what was the major factor leading you to buy the shop?


I have 3 trucks 2 trailers all my mowers my bobcat. Reasons for buying a shop there is no way I can fit any of it at my house I am lucky to be able to park 2 trucks there. I hate renting waste of money IMO. Property always goes up in value. I could easily flip this property for double if not triple what I have into it. I plan to start getting more into property investment and fixing up houses.
This shop in particular came for the right price and couldnt be a better location its literally 30 second drive from my house and its location should provided a good amount of business. 


scott3430;1786717 said:


> I like your shop. What size is it?


Thanks its about 26x40 total


----------



## Burkartsplow

I had a similar property(2 stall service garage with office and seperate shop area off the back and front and back parking) literally 250 ft from my house at the end of my street on the corner of a busy street. It needed work but nothing a coupe of long weeks would not take care off. I was going to sell landscape supply's with bins in the back and as we don't have any bulk landscape supply in our town. Had friend who is a realtor find the owner. The city had bought the land and this past fall tore it down and at some point are going to make it into a small park. It is looking real nice Brad and can't wait to see the finished product. It will be nice to build a nice large salt bin on property and not run into the problems we all had this year.


----------



## deere615

Burkartsplow;1787783 said:


> I had a similar property(2 stall service garage with office and seperate shop area off the back and front and back parking) literally 250 ft from my house at the end of my street on the corner of a busy street. It needed work but nothing a coupe of long weeks would not take care off. I was going to sell landscape supply's with bins in the back and as we don't have any bulk landscape supply in our town. Had friend who is a realtor find the owner. The city had bought the land and this past fall tore it down and at some point are going to make it into a small park. It is looking real nice Brad and can't wait to see the finished product. It will be nice to build a nice large salt bin on property and not run into the problems we all had this year.


Thanks Aaron. Yeah I had the capability to store probably close to 50tons of salt at my old shop but I only had about 2otons when the shortage went down then I ran out and still had a lot of trouble getting any bulk delivered.

Some KEY advice for people looking for property's, let everyone you know that you are searching for a property and Find a good realtor(I am still working on that). One that knows a lot of people and is not just going to email you property's to look at when they come on the market.

The best deals on property's are the ones that never even get listed.


----------

